#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Кармапа и другие

## Джигме

На днях узнал что в июне в Россию приезжает Е.С. Кармапа 17 (Оле Нидаловский). Я, конечно, очень рад что к нам приезжает такой великий учитель, но дело в том, что, как известно, Е.С. Кармап 17 сей час два. И какой из них настоящий я лично не знаю, хотя склоняюсь в пользу того, которого утвердил Е.С. Далай Лама.  Я знаю какую перепалку может вызвать спор о подлинности того или иного кандидата, поэтому прошу сразу всех не выяснять здесь отношения. Я считаю что и так было сказано слишком много. Я хочу посмотреть на это вопрос с другой стороны. Подлинность Е.С. 16 Кармапы не вызывала ни у кого сомнений, так как он, по словам очевидцев, обладал сверхъестественными способностями. Мог читать мысли, воздействовать на других людей, сделал невидимой свою свиту во время бегства из Тибета. Более того, он обладал такими способностями с самого рождения. Однако я ничего подобного не слышал ни про одного из 17 Кармап. Странно. Тот же вопрос у меня и по отношению к остальным тулку. Многие из них, согласно традиции, как и Е.С. Кармапа еще в прошлых жизнях стали арьями, а некоторые даже Буддами. Значит они не теряют осознанность и память и после смерти, и после нового рождения. Более того, согласно писаниям даже арьи обладаю такими колоссальными способностями, что такие шалости как чтение мыслей или левитация даже в подметки не годятся.

Собственно у меня и возник вопрос. Видел кто-нибудь мастеров обладающих реальной реализацией? Понятно, что и раньше и сей час есть тулку которых признают в силу необходимости (как 7 Дзогчен Ринпоче которых тоже 2)  или чисто в политических целях. Об этом говорят даже сами тибетцы. Но не может же быть чтобы все поголовно были фиктивными тулку. Знает ли кто-нибудь таких?

----------


## Denli

Т.е. Джигме на чудеса захотел посмотреть... хи-хи...

----------


## Джигме

Нет, не на чудеса посмотреть, а узреть результат приктики и тех кто этот результат обрел.

----------


## Denli

Видите-ли, вы просто не понимаете, о чем спрашиваете. Любое явление "чуда" это не просто работа учителя. Это в первую очередь сотрудничество между вами и учителем. Может поэтому и учителей, способных показать вам что-нибудь "этакое" стало гораздо меньше, что тех, кто способен что-нибудь "этакое" узреть стало еще меньше: это исключительно субъективный акт, и даже если я вам скажу: "езжайте туда, там есть такой вот дед", и вы туда приедете, может вы вообще ничего выдающегося в этом деде не увидите. В общем, чудес по заказу не бывает. Не говоря уже о том, что традиционно всяким необычностям какое-то особое значение вообще не придается.
Извините, что несколько скомкано получилось. Завтра утром может подкорректирую, если что еще придумаю.

Кстати, когда непризнанный вами (как вы пренебрежительно его назвали) "Оле-Нидаловский" Кармапа презжал в славный город Киев, в ночь его приезда в Киеве такие дождь с грозой бушевали, что, как говаривали киевляне, таких лет тридцать не было. Я это видел своими глазами, и места для сомнений в этом учителе во мне не осталось.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.05.2009), Keiko (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Schwejk (20.04.2010), Tong Po (12.05.2009), Александр С (11.05.2009), лесник (12.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Приходит сторонний человек с горы и вот вынь ему да положь! Тут резон спросить: "а ты сам-то чьих будешь, мил человек?" 

Практикуйте - и все узнаете, если правильно все сделаете. Иначе похоже на то, будто вы кармап с ярмарочными фокусниками путаете. 

(Nothing personal)  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (11.05.2009), Dorje Dugarov (13.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Понятно, что и раньше и сей час есть тулку которых признают в силу необходимости (как 7 Дзогчен Ринпоче которых тоже 2)  или чисто в политических целях.


А что Вы имеете ввиду, говоря, что Дзогчен Ринпочей признали в силу необходимости?

----------


## Аньезка

> Кстати, когда непризнанный вами (как вы пренебрежительно его назвали) "Оле-Нидаловский" Кармапа презжал в славный город Киев, в ночь его приезда в Киеве такие дождь с грозой бушевали, что, как говаривали киевляне, таких лет тридцать не было. Я это видел своими глазами, и места для сомнений в этом учителе во мне не осталось.


Извините, а гроза - разве благоприятный знак? Вот если бы солнце, да радуга... Я бы наоборот удивилась: была прекрасная погода, пока не приехал один из Кармап...   :Confused:

----------


## Bob

> Извините, а гроза - разве благоприятный знак? Вот если бы солнце, да радуга... Я бы наоборот удивилась: была прекрасная погода, пока не приехал один из Кармап...


А это дождь омыл город для Кармапы. :Wink:

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Dorje Dugarov (13.05.2009), Tong Po (12.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Извините, а гроза - разве благоприятный знак? Вот если бы солнце, да радуга...


Когда светит солнце и идет слабенький дождик (дождь цветов) - это благоприятный знак. Про грозу тоже ничего не слышал.

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, когда непризнанный вами (как вы пренебрежительно его назвали) "Оле-Нидаловский" Кармапа презжал в славный город Киев, в ночь его приезда в Киеве такие дождь с грозой бушевали, что, как говаривали киевляне, таких лет тридцать не было. Я это видел своими глазами, и места для сомнений в этом учителе во мне не осталось.


Оффигеть!!! Дождь с грозой - он обязательно что-то значит для буддиста???  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.05.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Алгоритм короче такой-"БФ"- кнопка "поиск"-Кармапа, Оле Нидал, Карма Кагью и тд и тп.....
 после чего, как вы выразились

*такие шалости как чтение мыслей или левитация*, вам покажеться..???? ну сущей чепухой.

----------


## Буль

> Приходит сторонний человек с горы и вот вынь ему да положь! Тут резон спросить: "а ты сам-то чьих будешь, мил человек?"


Джигме, а я с тобой согласен  твоих вопросах.

"Александр С", а будет он от наших: от вопрошающих живых существ, и я с ним. По существу вопроса Вы можете что-то сказать?

----------


## Вантус

И я присоединяюсь, а то мне, знаете ли, немало всяких мошенников известно. И все - честные-честные, сам бы поверил, если бы заранее не знал.

----------


## Джигме

Я еще раз повторюсь. Я не о чудесах говорю и не их жду. Я говорю о реально достигших или имеющих реализацию.  И не надо говорить что : 
"Любое явление "чуда" это не просто работа учителя. Это в первую очередь сотрудничество между вами и учителем. Может поэтому и учителей, способных показать вам что-нибудь "этакое" стало гораздо меньше, что тех, кто способен что-нибудь "этакое" узреть стало еще меньше: это исключительно субъективный акт"
Я за свою жизнь несколько раз сталкивался с ясновидящими не буддистами, которым было все равно, верю я им или нет. Спустился я с горы или нет. И они мне не говорили :"а ты сам-то чьих будешь, мил человек?" И индийским махасидхам было "до фени" верят в их реализацию или нет. Они ею обладали. Лама Сонам Дордже в одном интервью говорил что недалеко от того места где он медитировал в Непале в пещере  жила монахиня которая во время медитации начинала левитировать. Рассказывал про лам которые могли вызывать дождь, читать мысли. Я читал про то как во время ритуалов проводимых Е.С. 16 Кармапой в сосудах начинал кипеть и выливаться нектар. При этом нектара вытекало больше чем могло поместится в сосудах. И это все независимо от субъективной веры.

И при это мы имеем огромное число тулку (в том числе и западных) с красивыми родословными и еще более красивыми титулами, которые ничего подобного не могут. Хотя вроде как уже давно обрели махамудру, ясный свет и иже с ними. Поэтому я и задал такой вопрос, и вопрос этот вполне корректный и актуальный.   Я бы мог конечно предположить что большинство из них очень скромные и стеснительные люди, которые боятся что люди почувствуют себя ущербно, если узнают про их реализацию. Только вот Будда Шакьямуни так не делал. Он не стеснялся говорить про то что он Будда. И не стеснялся говорить про ущербность тех кто не обрел спасение, не стеснялся проявлять сиддхи. Ровно как не стеснялись Вирупа, Сараха, Еше Цогьял и др.

----------


## куру хунг

Жалко Памп спит ужо.
 Ну ладно завтра проснётся, вот ему радость великая будет.
 Давно уже таких чудиков на БФ не было.

 На пару дней ему постебаться хватит.

----------

Буль (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Лама Сонам Дордже в одном интервью говорил что недалеко от того места где он медитировал в Непале в пещере  жила монахиня которая во время медитации начинала левитировать.


А зачем она это делала - он не пояснял?  :Big Grin: 




> Я читал про то как во время ритуалов проводимых Е.С. 16 Кармапой в сосудах начинал кипеть и выливаться нектар. При этом нектара вытекало больше чем могло поместится в сосудах


А нафига он там кипел и выливался - не было написано?
Просто жутко интересно...  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Лама Сонам Дордже в одном интервью говорил что недалеко от того места где он медитировал в Непале в пещере жила монахиня которая во время медитации начинала левитировать


 За базар отвечаешь?

 Давай ка дружише послезавтра прыгай на трен Питер-Москва, будут тебе чудеса
 великие.
  Сам Римпоче приезжает.
 Обещаю стрелку с С Сонамом Дордже.

 Казни тебе будут страшные в случае несоответствия говоров твоих чудных.

 А для начала убрал бы ты парниша из профили традиция-дзогчен.

 сделаешь сеё так и быть по доброте своей душевной, казнь для тя сотворю ело мягкою

----------

Denli (12.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Джигме, а я с тобой согласен  твоих вопросах.
> 
> "Александр С", а будет он от наших: от вопрошающих живых существ, и я с ним. По существу вопроса Вы можете что-то сказать?


Тут не зря о "сотрудничестве" сказали. Выбрав учителя, и проверив его, руководствуясь известными мануалами (а не количеством "чудес"), вы начинаете налаживать канал связи - развивать преданность. Со временем появляются определенные знаки, а так же приходит понимание, что всякие внешние и тем более массовые необычные явления - это тень отношений выстроившихся между вами на внутреннем (и тайном) уровне. Так же это требует соблюдения вами определенных обязательств.

Можно почитать Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, "Нарисованное радугой", глава "Ваджра-мастер", например.

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.05.2009), Марица (12.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> За базар отвечаешь?
> 
>  Давай ка дружише послезавтра прыгай на трен Питер-Москва, будут тебе чудеса
>  великие.
>   Сам Римпоче приезжает.
>  Обещаю стрелку с С Сонамом Дордже.
> 
>  Казни тебе будут страшные в случае несоответствия говоров твоих чудных.
> 
> ...


УУУУУУУУУ.....   Какие тут пАцаны канкретныеееее..... стрелки забивают...   базар фильтруют... Казни мне будут... уууууу...   от кого если не секрет???  Чо демонов  нашлешь али прилетишь ко мне на метле?? :Big Grin:  По поводу Сонама Дордже-спроси его сам на счет соответствия. И, кстати, он в мае вреде сам в Питер собирался.
И убирать из профиля буду только то что сочту нужным.

----------

Оскольд (14.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> А зачем она это делала - он не пояснял? 
> 
> 
> 
> А нафига он там кипел и выливался - не было написано?
> Просто жутко интересно...


Мне и самому интересно аш жуть :Big Grin:  По осени, если удасться, съезжу и сам спрошу. Ну может поделюсь потом с вами этой тайной :Big Grin:

----------


## Denli

> Тут не зря о "сотрудничестве" сказали. Выбрав учителя, и проверив его, руководствуясь известными мануалами (а не количеством "чудес"), вы начинаете налаживать канал связи - развивать преданность. Со временем появляются определенные знаки, а так же приходит понимание, что всякие внешние и тем более массовые необычные явления - это тень отношений выстроившихся между вами на внутреннем (и тайном) уровне. Так же это требует соблюдения вами определенных обязательств.
> 
> Можно почитать Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, "Нарисованное радугой", глава "Ваджра-мастер", например.


Спасибо. Хоть кто-то здесь нашелся адекватный. 




> ...Я за свою жизнь несколько раз сталкивался с ясновидящими не буддистами, которым было все равно, верю я им или нет... Лама Сонам Дордже в одном интервью говорил что недалеко от того места где он медитировал в Непале в пещере  жила монахиня которая во время медитации начинала левитировать...
> 
> И при это мы имеем огромное число тулку (в том числе и западных) с красивыми родословными и еще более красивыми титулами, которые ничего подобного не могут... Только вот Будда Шакьямуни так не делал. Он не стеснялся говорить про то что он Будда. И не стеснялся говорить про ущербность тех кто не обрел спасение, не стеснялся проявлять сиддхи. Ровно как не стеснялись Вирупа, Сараха, Еше Цогьял и др.


Ага. Будда Шакьямуни учил левитировать))) Действительно, как говорит "Ethernal Jew": "шизотерик на шизотерике" - левитирующих йгинов с лемурами им подавай (и модераторы, кстати, туда-же!!!). В охренели чтоли совсем?!! С каких это пор левитация-шмелитация и прочая такая хрень являются признакими реализации????!!!! В Тибете были йогины, которые могли переносить сознание из своего тела в чужое, и даже они не были (!!!) существами, достигшими Пробуждения. А за мужичком (а он даже не буддист), который умеет совать руку в огонь, даже в Азию ехать не нужно: достаточно в Украину сгонять (кстати, он не станет показывать таких фокусов водопроводчику Васе из соседнего подъезда). Всем садиться и нендру делать млин, и молить господа Будду, чтобы послал он учителя, к которому вы бы смогли относиться с великой преданностью.

*PS: Последователи Учения млин!!! Сначала вместе со своими инструкторами по СМС устраивают оргии с групповым сексом в гомпа, а потом хотят, чтобы им левитирующие йогины открылись. Видимо что-то очень сильно изменилось в этом мире (c) Ethernal Jew.*

----------

Legba (12.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только вот *Будда Шакьямуни* ... не стеснялся *проявлять сиддхи*.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm
...
*Дигха Никая 11
Кеваддха сутта*
...



> ...
> 1. Вот что я слышал. Однажды Блаженный остановился в Наланде, в манговой роще Паварика. И вот юный домоправитель Кеваддха приблизился к Блаженному и приблизившись, приветствовал Блаженного и сел в стороне. И сидя в стороне, юный домоправитель Кеваддха так сказал Блаженному:
> 
> – "*Господин, эта богатая, процветающая Наланда, густо населена и полна людей, преданных Блаженному. Хорошо будет, господин, если Блаженный прикажет какому-нибудь монаху, чтобы тот с помощью нечеловеческих сил совершил сверхъестественное чудо. Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному*".
> 
> Когда так было сказано, Блаженный сказал юному домоправителю Кеваддхе: "*Я не стану, Кеваддха, давать монахам такое указание: "Монахи, совершите здесь с помощью нечеловеческих сил сверхъестественное чудо для мирян в белых одеждах*".
> 
> 2. И юный домоправитель Кеваддха во второй раз сказал Блаженному:
> 
> ...


Кто на лавочке сидел,
Кто на улицу глядел,
Толя пел,
Борис молчал,
Николай ногой качал.

Дело было вечером,
Делать было нечего.

Галка села на заборе,
Кот забрался на чердак.
Тут сказал ребятам Боря
Просто так:
- А у меня в кармане гвоздь!
А у вас?
- А у нас сегодня гость!
А у вас?
- А у нас сегодня кошка
Родила вчера котят.
Котята выросли немножко,
А есть из блюдца не хотят!

- А у нас в квартире газ!
А у вас?

- А у нас водопровод!
Вот!

- А из нашего окна
Площадь Красная видна!
А из вашего окошка
Только улица немножко.

- Мы гуляли по Неглинной,
Заходили на бульвар,
Нам купили синий-синий
Презеленый красный шар!

- А у нас огонь погас -
Это раз!
Грузовик привез дрова -
Это два!
А в-четвертых - наша мама
Отправляется в полет,
Потому что наша мама
Называется - пилот!

С лесенки ответил Вова:
- Мама - летчик?
Что ж такого?
Вот у Коли, например,
Мама - милиционер!
А у Толи и у Веры
Обе мамы - инженеры!
А у Левы мама - повар!
Мама-летчик?
Что ж такого!

- Всех важней,- сказала Ната,-
Мама - вагоновожатый,
Потому что до Зацепы
Водит мама два прицепа.

И спросила Нина тихо:
- Разве плохо быть портнихой?
Кто трусы ребятам шьет?
Ну, конечно, не пилот!

Летчик водит самолеты -
Это очень хорошо!

Повар делает компоты -
Это тоже хорошо.

Доктор лечит нас от кори,
Есть учительница в школе.

Мамы разные нужны,
Мамы разные важны.

Дело было вечером,
Спорить было нечего.

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Legba (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009), куру хунг (12.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Оффигеть!!! Дождь с грозой - он обязательно что-то значит для буддиста???


Любое переживаемое природное явление что-то значит. В противном случае наша психика просто не воспринимала бы его...

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009), Чиффа (12.05.2009)

----------


## Vega

> Любое переживаемое природное явление что-то значит. В противном случае наша психика просто не воспринимала бы его...


"Дрожание его левой ляжки - есть великий признак"
Л.Толстой  "Война и мир"

----------

PampKin Head (12.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Истина не пришла в мир обнажённой, но она пришла в символах и образах.
*Евангелие от Филиппа*

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Чиффа (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

О какой из " истин" речь?

----------


## Джигме

> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn11.htm
> ...
> *Дигха Никая 11
> Кеваддха сутта*
> ...
> 
> 
> Кто на лавочке сидел,
> Кто на улицу глядел,
> ...


К приведенной вами сутре я могу добавть 15 чудес Будды, которые он проявил  в ответ на сиддхи  не буддийских йогинов, которые таким образом пытались внести сомнения среди мирян и учеников Будды. Есть даже такой праздник.

----------


## PampKin Head

> К приведенной вами сутре я могу добавть 15 чудес Будды, которые он проявил  в ответ на сиддхи  не буддийских йогинов, которые таким образом пытались внести сомнения среди мирян и учеников Будды. Есть даже такой праздник.


Это как то отменяет "*я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда*"? Переводя на доступный русский: зачем привлекать фокусами людей, если фокусников на этой планете достаточно.
...
Если мне нужен цирк, то я лучше в цирк и пойду.

P.S. *Кривое не может сделаться прямым, и чего нет, того нельзя считать.*  (с) Экклесиаст.

----------


## Denli

Память начала подводить меня: никак не могу вспомнить, кто-же это был... врач и йогин буддийский, ему много чудес приписывали... уж не Нагарджуна-ли? Да вроде не Нагарджуна: не был он врачом. В общем сказали ему после того, как пронеслась очередная эпидемия не то чумы, не то холеры: "Учитель, вы умеете творить чудеса. Вы силой своего йогического сосредоточения спасли нашу страну от вымирания", он ответил: "Спасти-то спас, но половина все равно умерла".

Пишу и думаю: "Зачем я это пишу? Толку воду в ступке".

*PS: Кстати, интересно, а Мужчиль какие-нибудь сиддхи являл уже пастве? Может я параноиком становлюсь, но есть смутное ощущение, что вся эта тема поднята, чтобы очередной раз поставить вопрос так: "Тулку - плохие. Потому как ничего не могут. Мужчиль хороший. Потому, что он - Мужчиль".*

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

> О какой из " истин" речь?


О той, что в сердце, без кавычек.

----------

Чиффа (12.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Спасибо. Хоть кто-то здесь нашелся адекватный. 
> 
> 
> Ага. Будда Шакьямуни учил левитировать))) Действительно, как говорит "Ethernal Jew": "шизотерик на шизотерике" - левитирующих йгинов с лемурами им подавай (и модераторы, кстати, туда-же!!!). В охренели чтоли совсем?!! С каких это пор левитация-шмелитация и прочая такая хрень являются признакими реализации????!!!! В Тибете были йогины, которые могли переносить сознание из своего тела в чужое, и даже они не были (!!!) существами, достигшими Пробуждения. А за мужичком (а он даже не буддист), который умеет совать руку в огонь, даже в Азию ехать не нужно: достаточно в Украину сгонять (кстати, он не станет показывать таких фокусов водопроводчику Васе из соседнего подъезда). Всем садиться и нендру делать млин, и молить господа Будду, чтобы послал он учителя, к которому вы бы смогли относиться с великой преданностью.


А я и не говорю что Шакьямуни учил левитировать. Это вы сами додумали.  А по поводу сиддх можете прочитать сами, что сначала практик обретает малые сиддхи и только потом большие. Объяснять что есть малые а что большие надеюсь не надо?
И я не утверждаю что практика дронг-джуг есть показатель реализации. Это вы тоже сами додумали. Это просто одна из 6 йог. 
Я же писал про тулку которые, как утверждается, в прошлых жизнях уже достигли просветления, а в этом воплощении по ним этого не видно.

И еще раз повторяю вопрос: видел ли кто реализованных мастеров в реальной жизни. Не просто человека с красивым титулом.  Сколько всего написать успели, а дать ответ да или нет никто так и не смог. Все переводите в какуюто демагогию. Не отклоняйтесь от темы.

А люди которые в огне сидеть могут и в Питере есть.

----------


## Denli

> И еще раз повторяю вопрос: видел ли кто реализованных мастеров в реальной жизни. Не просто человека с красивым титулом.  Сколько всего написать успели, а дать ответ да или нет никто так и не смог. Все переводите в какуюто демагогию. Не отклоняйтесь от темы.


*
Модераторы!!! Может пора закрывать тему? Это на какую-то провокацию смахивает.
*

----------


## Джигме

> Это как то отменяет "*я и усматриваю зло в сверхъестественном чуде, опасаюсь, избегаю и стыжусь сверхъестественного чуда*"? Переводя на доступный русский: зачем привлекать фокусами людей, если фокусников на этой планете достаточно.
> ...
> Если мне нужен цирк, то я лучше в цирк и пойду.
> 
> P.S. *Кривое не может сделаться прямым, и чего нет, того нельзя считать.*  (с) Экклесиаст.


Ну вы блин даете!!!!!  Я что, говорю что мастер должен когото развлекать? Или я говорю что если он реализован, то должен обязательно летать все время? 
Боддхисатва для чего старается стать Буддой? Для того что чтобы потом сидеть и говорить: я бы мог тебе помочь мил человек, излечит тебя, дать тебе прямое введение, остановить эпидемию, цунами, спасти от смерти истраданий живых существ и т.п., но я этого делать не буду потому что это все отстойные фокусы. Сиди вот книжку читай, и сам доходи до всего.

Памкин и др., если не видели таких мастеров так и напишите.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вы блин даете!!!!!  Я что, говорю что мастер должен когото развлекать? Или я говорю что если он реализован, то долже обязательно летать все время? 
> Боддхисатва для чего старается стать Буддой? Для того что чтобы потом сидеть и говорить: я бы мог тебе помочь мил человек, излечит тебя, дать тебе прямое введение, остановить эпидемию, цунами, спасти от смерти истраданий живых существ и т.п., но я этого делать не буду потому что это все отстойные фокусы. Сиди вот книжку читай, и сам доходи до всего.
> 
> Памкин и др., если не видели таких мастеров так и напишите.


Вы случайно Наставников с героями от *Marvel* не путаете? Типо, Бетмен, Человек-паук, люди Х...  )))


P.S. Стоит пойти дальше: а где же Будды и Арья-Бодхисаттвы, которые всех спасают? Для них то вообще не должно быть ограничений времени и пространства... Где злобный Яхве по кличке "пылающий куст"?




> А люди которые в огне сидеть могут и в Питере есть.


А если напалму плеснуть?

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), куру хунг (12.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы случайно Наставников с героями от *Marvel* не путаете? Типо, Бетмен, Человек-паук, люди Х...  )))
> 
> 
> P.S. Стоит пойти дальше: а где же Будды и Арья-Бодхисаттвы, которые всех спасают? Для них то вообще не должно быть ограничений времени и пространства... Где злобный Яхве по кличке "пылающий куст"?
> 
> 
> 
> А если напалму плеснуть?


Даже не знаю с кем из приведенных вами героев от *Marvel*  можно сравнить Гуру Ринпоче, Кунлега, Нагарджуну, Сараху, Вирупу, Кармапу.....    Может вы мне поможете. Я вижу вы очень хорошо разбираетесь в комиксах, даже картинки копите:-)  Хотя  я начинаю понимать вашу позицию.  Настоящие мастера это те, кто стыдятся своих достижений. Поэтому они никогда ни при каких условиях никому об этом не расскажут и не покажут. А Шакьямуни, Маудгальяна, Шарипутра, Гуру Ринпоче, 84 махасиддха и другие, по вашему, это все позорные фокусники. Им наверно теперь стыдно станет)).. А настоящих мастеров узнать невозможно (они все шифруются). И их всегда по два, как 2 Кармапы или 2 Дзогчен  ринпоче. А еще лучше если 10 или 30.

И не надо кричать что тема провокационная. Я просто спросил, видел ли кто реализованных мастеров, обладающих сиддхами. И никто так на него не ответил. 

Памкин, может вы всетаки ответите? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Denli

Отвечаю. Видели. Есть такой Мужчиль, вот он реализованный наставник. Чудеса творит и днем и ночью. Обратитесь к нему поскорее.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Я видел.
Чогьял Намкай Норбу
Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче
Палден Шераб Ринпоче
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо

----------

Aion (12.05.2009), Dorje Dugarov (13.05.2009), GROM (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), sidhi (18.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (17.06.2009), Марица (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009), Чиффа (12.05.2009), Этэйла (15.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Я видел.
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу
> Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче
> Палден Шераб Ринпоче
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо


ОООО..... Спасибо вам Игорь за нормальный ответ! А то все начинают воду лить ниочем :Stick Out Tongue:   А как проявлялись сиддхи перечисленных вами учителей? И какое они на вас оказали влияние?  Особенно мне интересно узнать про Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.

----------


## Джигме

> Отвечаю. Видели. Есть такой Мужчиль, вот он реализованный наставник. Чудеса творит и днем и ночью. Обратитесь к нему поскорее.


А что за Мужчиль такой? Что за фрукт? Или это прикол такой? :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Джигме,вы ошибочно полагаете что относительные сиддхи должны предшествовать высшим.

Может вам это понравится:
http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=254
(такое во время Учений Кхенчена Палден Шераба ринпоче случается довольно таки часто,но то что утворилось тогда,удивляло даже видавших.В реале эти радуги начали возникать одна за другой,и одна в другой..и всё это происходило во время посвящения)
п.с. хотя всегда найдутся люди которые скажут-а что тут такого?

----------

Александр С (12.05.2009), Вова Л. (12.05.2009), Марица (12.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

Крутые сиддхи,это когда вы после встречи с Учителем начинаете понимать скоротечность жизни,у вас появляется доброта и сострадание,а Дхарма становится приоритетом в жизни.

----------

Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (13.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (17.06.2009), Лора (12.05.2009), Марица (12.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче показал мне мой ум. Его Святейшество показал мне, как проявляется божество. Палден Шераб Ринпоче показал мне, как исходит энергия сострадания. Это настоящие чудеса.

Чогьял Намкай Норбу показал мне все вышеизложенное, а также показал источник всего этого.

Если интересует что-то более зримое, то с Чогьялом Намкай Норбу я видел контроль над внешними элементами, многократно были случаи нескончаемой воды в сосуде на посвящениях и многое другое, о чем, во избежание ненужного ажиотажа, распространяться необязательно. С другими упомянутыми мной учителями я никогда не общался так много и так близко,  но наверняка их близкие ученики тоже могли наблюдать немало интересного.

Что касается раскрытия способностей тулку в новом рождении постигать учение без длительной практики и обучения, то это совершенно отчетливо демонстрирует Еши Намкай, прямое перерождение Джамьянг Кхенце Чокьи Вангчуга (Гален Кхенце, тертон Хека Лингпа).

Чогьял Намкай Норбу и Еши Намкай будут давать в Москве учение дзогчен уже на этой неделе: 15-19 мая. Эти учения также будут напрямую открыто транслироваться по интернету. Подробности на сайтах
http://www.dzogchen2009.ru/
http://dzogchencommunity.ru/webcast (техническая информация для подключения к трансляциям)

----------

Aion (12.05.2009), Karadur (18.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Tong Po (13.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009), Аньезка (12.05.2009), Джигме (12.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.05.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (17.06.2009), Марица (14.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009), Чиффа (12.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Крутые сиддхи,это когда вы после встречи с Учителем начинаете понимать скоротечность жизни,у вас появляется доброта и сострадание,а Дхарма становится приоритетом в жизни.


Значит я уже обрел крутые сиддхи :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

Спасибо Игорь вам за ответ.  Про приезд ННР в Москву я знаю, но попасть туда никак не смогу, так как мне отпуск зарезали на работе. :Frown:  Так что буду сидеть в Питере и завидовать вам :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fat

> Значит я уже обрел крутые сиддхи





> Про приезд ННР в Москву я знаю, но попасть туда никак не смогу, так как мне отпуск зарезали на работе


Значит пока все же не обрели  :Wink:

----------


## GROM

> Значит я уже обрел крутые сиддхи


Cиддхи Учителя  :Wink: 
Что касается обретших крутые сиддхи,дык тут  зрящих три мира полным полно. :Big Grin: 
так что вы +1

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Подлинность Е.С. 16 Кармапы не вызывала ни у кого сомнений, так как он, по словам очевидцев, обладал сверхъестественными способностями. Мог читать мысли, воздействовать на других людей, сделал невидимой свою свиту во время бегства из Тибета. Более того, он обладал такими способностями с самого рождения. Однако я ничего подобного не слышал ни про одного из 17 Кармап.


*ЕС Кармапа Тхайе Дордже:*





> В возрасте двух с половиной лет маленький мальчик начал говорить людям, что он Кармапа. Хозяйка квартиры, где жила семья, оказалась давней знакомой покойного 16-го Кармапы; она встречалась с ним еще до его ухода из Тибета в 1959 году. Однажды он сказал ей: <До того, как ты умрешь, мы встретимся снова>. Видя необычайное поведение мальчика, она уверилась в том, что это сам Кармапа. 
> 
> Однажды, в начале 1985 года, Нгорпа Лаген, скромный пожилой лама школы Сакья, обходил в медитации Храм Джокханг по этой окружной улице и заметил чуть светящееся белым светом лицо маленького мальчика в окне жилого дома. Движимый любопытством, он подошел к окну, и мальчик сказал ему: <Разве ты не знаешь, что я Кармапа?> Не раздумывая над серьезностью этих простых слов, Нгорпа Ладен ответил: <Если это так, то дай мне благословение>. Мальчик протянул руку и прикоснулся к ламе. По словам Нгорпы Ладена, он тут же испытал нечто очень похожее на ощущение глубокого покоя и открытости, обычно возникающее после медитации и побеждающее все грубые эмоции.
> 
> Спустя несколько дней после этого благословения известный нам лама школы Сакья, вместе с группой своих земляков-паломников, пришел к Мипхаму Ринпоче за предсказанием относительно цели их следующего паломничества. В углу комнаты он заметил мальчика, который недавно дал ему благословение; тот играл в одиночестве. Мипхам Ринпоче спросил группу посетителей, сколько семей там было. Когда они ответили: <Семь>, - мальчик из своего угла поправил их, сказав: <Восемь!> Им пришлось пересчитать. Когда они обнаружили, что мальчик был прав, ламу, по его словам, охватил озноб, и его шок и восхищение были так велики, что полностью скрыть их было трудно. Позднее, в 1985 году, во время своего паломничества Нгорпа Лаген приехал в Катманду (Непал) и присоединился к ежегодной общей молитве, которую проводил Лама Шераб Ринпоче, ученик предыдущего Кармапы. Вскоре они познакомились, и Нгорпа Лаген стал рассказывать о своей встрече с мальчиком из Бакора. После этого Лама Шераб Ринпоче и его помощник Чопел Зангпо выехали в монастырь Цурпху, но по пути остановились в Лхасе, чтобы навестить Мипхама Ринпоче. Когда они приехали, мальчика не было рядом, но Лама Шераб Ринпоче все-таки попросил разрешения взглянуть на него. Когда его принесли, он тихо сел рядом с отцом, но время от времени поглядывал на гостей, улыбаясь с явным удовольствием. Когда Лама Шераб Ринпоче спросил Мипхама Ринпоче о его жене, тот ответил, что жена находится в уединенной медитации на Чакрасамвару. Лама Шераб Ринпоче рассказывает, что во время беседы он начал дрожать и не мог остановиться. Как только они вышли, его помощник сообщил, что и с ним происходило нечто странное, - оказалось, он ощущал то же самое, что и Лама Шераб Ринпоче.


А первая реакция ЕС Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, когда ему показали фотографию его бывшего ученика Оле Нидала была примерно такой: "с прошлого раза он изменил прическу"  :Smilie: 

На самом деле, практически все Учителя Ваджраяны предостерегают своих учеников: не ищите каких-то особых "вибраций", исходящих от Учителей и не гонитесь за проявлениями "обычных сиддхи"! Они - не дешевые фокусники на ярмарках. Старайтесь перенять у Учителей их просветленные качества ума!

----------

Denli (12.05.2009), Tong Po (13.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (13.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

Вставлю небольшой пятачок, т.к. по сути уже все сказали.
Благодаря самопальным йогам, распространенным на постсоветском пространстве, появилась любопытная тенденция - называть "сиддхами" *любые* свои умения - от проблесков ясновидения до умения готовить окрошку. В действительности, в буддийской традиции есть несколько вполне детерминированных списков того, что принято называть "сиддхи".

8 СИДДХИ:

1) Кхадга – способность быть непобедимым с мечом, наделённым силой с помощью определённых мантр; 
2) Анджана – бальзам для глаз, который устраняет невежество; 
3) Паделепа – способность быть "быстроногим" или мазь, которая делает человека "скороходом";
4) Антардхана - способность становиться невидимым; 
5) Раса-Расьяна алхимическая способность превращать основные металлы в золото или обладание эликсиром бессмертия; 
6) Кечара - способность летать по воздуху; 
7) Бхучара - способность мгновенно оказываться в любом месте; 
8) Патала – способность посещать нижние миры.

Упоминаются, также, "шесть действий":
1) шантикарана - умиротворение
2) вашикарана  - подчинение 
3) стамбхана - обездвижвание
4) видвешана  - внесение раздора
5) уччатана  - изгнание
6) марана - уничтожение

В связи с вышеизложенным - как, собственно, можно представить демонстрацию сиддхи?! Учитель - летает? Превращает предметы в золото?!
Одна такая демонстрация, и кирдык. Или сочтут фокусником, как Саи Бабу. Или закроют в военном НИИ для опытов. А Учителям надо, как ни удивительно, преподавать Дхарму. За остальным - к Коперфильду. Из вышеприведенного списка он, разве что, в нижние миры не путешествует.

Я лично видел кое-какие "чудеса". Но они *всегда* происходили *по необходимости*, и в ситуации, неспособной вызвать массовую истерию. 
Вы не видели как торма источают нектар? А Вы перед этим посидели на Друбчене - месяца два? Или как у кого чудо, так надо в Ютуб выкладывать? :Wink:

----------

Eternal Jew (13.05.2009), GROM (12.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (18.05.2009), Александр С (12.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Джигме,вы ошибочно полагаете что относительные сиддхи должны предшествовать высшим.
> 
> Может вам это понравится:
> http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=254
> (такое во время Учений Кхенчена Палден Шераба ринпоче случается довольно таки часто,но то что утворилось тогда,удивляло даже видавших.В реале эти радуги начали возникать одна за другой,и одна в другой..и всё это происходило во время посвящения)
> п.с. хотя всегда найдутся люди которые скажут-а что тут такого?


Красота! Спасибо большое. Вот что еще интересно. На тех фото видны двойные радуги вокруг солнца, причем известо, что в первичной радуге красный цвет находится снаружи дуги, а во вторичной радуге «перевёрнутый» порядок цветов — снаружи находится фиолетовый, а внутри красный. А вот на этом фото обе радуги имеют перевернутый порядок - фиолетовый снаружи. Это можно как-то с точки зрения физики объяснить?

----------

Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Полностью согласен чудо чуду рознь. Кому-то выплёвывание золотых яиц чудо, а кому-то что-то другое- менее помпезное, но более важное, то что вам реально что-то покажет или поможет. Поэтому если чудо используется для завлекаловки, ну это вы сами понимаете, а чудо которое вам чем-то конкретно поможет (именно вам), то остаётся только радоваться и стараться чтобы это чудо не было пустым, а наоборот памятуя о добродетели Учителя показавшего (по необходимости) его вам стараться развить эту добродетель и в себе. Да и уверен не всем эти чудеса прям так уж нужны. Все чудеса в нашем собственном уме. :Embarrassment:

----------

Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

Вспомнил ещё про чудеса! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Был такой случай интересный,на мой взгляд очень сиддхи-сиддхи!
Поехали как то лет несколько назад летом на природу с Ламой Ринпоче(без имён сейчас,угу.)несколько наших практиков.И устроили небольшой шашлык,ну и понятно дело пару бутылок водки какие то мары подсуетили(а может и больше)
Лама естественно не пил,и мясо кажись тоже не кушал.
И вот что удивительно,за целый летний день на природе,под шашлык человек 5 не выпил одну 0.5.Кто как это назовёт,а я чудо ещё тогда усмотрел!
Кто ещё такое видел,что бы 5 русских за день ,под шашлык не выпили 0.5.
п.с.После общения с тем Ринпоче ещё пару месяцев как то не очень пилось народу. :Embarrassment:

----------

Fat (12.05.2009), Legba (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), Евгения Горенко (12.05.2009), Марица (12.05.2009)

----------


## Fat

> Или закроют в военном НИИ для опытов.


Достгшему Бхучары и Антардханы это вряд-ли повредит, а с тем для кого шаткарма - букварь, лучше вообще не связываться  :Smilie: 

Все же, кажется, эти перечни способностей немножко, как бы это сказать, преувеличивают...  вот в то, что учитель может показать кому-то его ум - верится запросто, а вот невидимость, как-то ...

--Баба, ты знаешь, американцы-то на луну летали!
--Знаю, я их там видел 
(с)

----------


## Lara

> Или как у кого чудо, так надо в Ютуб выкладывать?


no comments   :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeJcgJmIN1g

----------

Александр С (12.05.2009)

----------


## Лора

Еще одна маленькая прелестная история:
Из рассказа Кати Хартнунг о встречах с Лопен Цечу Ринпоче:"...я была на каждом его посвящении, и на каждом появлялись птицы. Однажды в Кухарах я спросила :"Ринпоче, почему прилетели птицы?" И он ответил: "Бедные люди,вы видите только птиц!"(смеется)
Лично мне, чайнику без носика, понадобилось полтора года, чтобы по-настоящему УВИДЕТЬ Учителя. Мой учитель - лама Оле Нидал. Это я не могла увидеть в нем Будду, и он в этом не виноват!

----------

Eternal Jew (12.05.2009), Naldjorpa (12.05.2009), PampKin Head (13.05.2009), Schwejk (08.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

Ну, коли речь зашла о левитации, рассмотрим классические методики:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTUREbF9zro

----------

Александр С (12.05.2009), Вова Л. (12.05.2009), куру хунг (13.05.2009)

----------


## Lara

Немного практики: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odj53kU6wxo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джигме

To Legba   я сомневаюсь что кто-то сможет сделать хоть что-то йогину обретшему даже малые сиддхи. Про большие вообще молчу. И ни в какое НИИ их никто не затащит. На тех же кто обрел прямое видение пустоты, то есть стал арьей, вообще никакие законы не распространяются. Арьи обладают властью над махабхутами и могут изменять материю как захотят. А учителям, как ни странно, нужно вовсе не преподавать дхарму, как вы говорите. Им надо спасать  живых существ наилучшими для данной конкретной ситуации методами. И если в данной ситуации надо учить, то должны учить. Если надо дать пинка под зад, то должны дать пинка. 
На ютуб можно выкладывать а можно и нет, сути это не меняет.

----------


## куру хунг

Так то оно канешна так...ммммм???

 Ток вот боюсь вскорости нам на БФ нужно ожидать появления темы типа

 -Стопдзогчен-2 :Cry:  http://stopdzogchen.narod.ru/stop_dzogchen.html бывшей здесь уже полгода назад.

 И обсуждавшейся в этом месте http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11936 :Mad:

----------


## Иван Ран

> В связи с вышеизложенным - как, собственно, можно представить демонстрацию сиддхи?!


Ну хотя бы можно было бы создать что-нибудь по умнее теократического государства, которое было создано в стране ваших учителей. 




> Учитель - летает? Превращает предметы в золото?!
> Одна такая демонстрация, и кирдык. Или сочтут фокусником, как Саи Бабу. Или закроют в военном НИИ для опытов. 
> 
> А Учителям надо, как ни удивительно, преподавать Дхарму. За остальным - к Коперфильду. Из вышеприведенного списка он, разве что, в нижние миры не путешествует.
> 
> Я лично видел кое-какие "чудеса". Но они всегда происходили по необходимости, и в ситуации, неспособной вызвать массовую истерию.
> Вы не видели как торма источают нектар? А Вы перед этим посидели на Друбчене - месяца два? Или как у кого чудо, так надо в Ютуб выкладывать?


Некоторые представители человечества (мафиозные кланы, главы транснациональных корпораций, определённые семьи различного полит. истеблишмента ) весьма успешно (без всяких сиддх и мудрости просветления) манипулируют обществом путём создания определённых соц. институтов, терактов и прочего, ради собственной выгоды, которая выражается в материальном богатстве, а так же деградации и страдании целых классов и поколений людей. Почему бы просветлённым не замутить свой социальный-бизнес проект? Я конечно пониманию, что наш мир один из многих, и когда он загнётся окончательно (а при таких социальных тенденциях он загнётся точно), останется ещё бесчисленное количество мест проповеди бодхисаттв, но что собственно мешает здесь и сейчас проявить сострадание и мудрость?

----------

Джигме (13.05.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну хотя бы можно было бы создать что-нибудь по умнее теократического государства, которое было создано в стране ваших учителей. 
> 
> 
> 
> Некоторые представители человечества (мафиозные кланы, главы транснациональных корпораций, определённые семьи различного полит. истеблишмента ) весьма успешно (без всяких сиддх и мудрости просветления) манипулируют обществом путём создания определённых соц. институтов, терактов и прочего, ради собственной выгоды, которая выражается в материальном богатстве, а так же деградации и страдании целых классов и поколений людей. Почему бы просветлённым не замутить свой социальный-бизнес проект? Я конечно пониманию, что наш мир один из многих, и когда он загнётся окончательно (а при таких социальных тенденциях он загнётся точно), останется ещё бесчисленное количество мест проповеди бодхисаттв, но что собственно мешает здесь и сейчас проявить сострадание и мудрость?


 Да чёт вы батенька замудрили больно уж.
Нафиг какой-то бизнес проект.

 Надо ЕСДЛ, ННР и ну всем остальным ламам коллективно напрячь сиддхи да и бомбануть чудесным образом Федрезерв США.
 Наутро Бенбернанке заходить-опаньки... а денежек и нэма.

 На добытые таким путём средства настроить храмов, больниц и т. д....
....ну а чё останеться нищим в Индии раздать.

 Одна проблема блин.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Кто деньги осваивать будет?
 Не сидеть круглосуточно ЕСДЛ в кассе у окошечка и выдавать всем желающим горсти золота, у него идругие дела есть.

Эхххх....я б предложил свои услуги например, да кто ж мне столько деньжищ доверет. :Cry:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Да чёт вы батенька замудрили больно уж.
> Нафиг какой-то бизнес проект.
> 
> Надо ЕСДЛ, ННР и ну всем остальным ламам коллективно напрячь сиддхи да и бомбануть чудесным образом Федрезерв США.


Ага, значит то, что я предложил, так же не реально как и то, о чём вы шутканули?

----------


## куру хунг

> Ага, значит то, что я предложил, так же не реально как и то, о чём вы шутканули?


 Да дело не в реальности или нереальности.

 Просто Учителя не занимаються тем, что помогают нам обустроить самсару,
 а учат нас тому как её покинуть.

----------

Legba (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), PampKin Head (13.05.2009), Вова Л. (13.05.2009), Лора (14.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Просто Учителя не занимаються тем, что помогают нам обустроить самсару, а учат нас тому как её покинуть.


Хех, покинуть самсару? А как же остальные ЖС? 

Несколько вопросов ещё:
Вы допускаете возможность создания благоприятных условий для практики для большого количества людей? 

Способны прогнозировать глобальные результаты (относительно существования, в том числе и самого Учения на нашей планете)  действий тех людей, которые в лучшем случае, пытаются руководить народами, а обычно, бездумно наживаются на чужих страданиях, имея у себя власть и неведение?

----------


## куру хунг

> Хех, покинуть самсару? А как же остальные ЖС? 
> 
> Несколько вопросов ещё:
> Вы допускаете возможность создания благоприятных условий для практики для большого количества людей? 
> 
> Способны прогнозировать глобальные результаты (относительно существования, в том числе и самого Учения на нашей планете)  действий тех людей, которые в лучшем случае, пытаются руководить народами, а обычно, бездумно наживаются на чужих страданиях, имея у себя власть и неведение?


 Ой Иван Ран, извенити меня многогрешного, давайте Вы без моей помощи займётесь буддистким ликбезом.
 Благо для этого все условия есть, литература , тырнет.
А резонёрствовать по основам буддизма-не мой стиль.

----------


## Иван Ран

Ясно. Жаль, хотелось что-нибудь вразумительное услышать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Несколько вопросов ещё:
> Вы допускаете возможность создания благоприятных условий для практики для большого количества людей?


Этим занимаются Чакравартины, а не Будды.

----------


## Legba

Друзья, я, видимо, не слишком удачно пошутил насчет "военного НИИ" - коль скоро это принялись обсуждать на полном серьезе. Так вот - это была шутка, я идиот, все меня извините.
Дополнительное чтение - вспомните, как умер Арья Нагарджуна. Ему отрезали голову, если чо. И не потому, что он не мог сопротивляться. А потому, что у него попросили голову - а он, будучи бодхисаттвой, не мог отказать. Зацитировать сейчас не могу, извините.
Идеальные условия для практики - это наличие 8 свобод и 10 дарований.
Если они есть - больше ничего не надо. Если нет - социальный проект не поможет. И почему бодхисаттвы по сию пору не установили в аду кондиционеры? Непонятно, в самом деле.

----------

Denli (13.05.2009), GROM (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), PampKin Head (13.05.2009), Tong Po (13.05.2009), Tsewang Donden (17.05.2009), Александр С (13.05.2009), Анатолий Палыч (13.05.2009), куру хунг (13.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Жалко Памп спит ужо.
>  Ну ладно завтра проснётся, вот ему радость великая будет.
>  Давно уже таких чудиков на БФ не было.
> 
>  На пару дней ему постебаться хватит.


                         Какое откровенное "Фас!" :Cool:

----------


## Джигме

> Друзья, я, видимо, не слишком удачно пошутил насчет "военного НИИ" - коль скоро это принялись обсуждать на полном серьезе. Так вот - это была шутка, я идиот, все меня извините.
> Дополнительное чтение - вспомните, как умер Арья Нагарджуна. Ему отрезали голову, если чо. И не потому, что он не мог сопротивляться. А потому, что у него попросили голову - а он, будучи бодхисаттвой, не мог отказать. Зацитировать сейчас не могу, извините.
> Идеальные условия для практики - это наличие 8 свобод и 10 дарований.
> Если они есть - больше ничего не надо. Если нет - социальный проект не поможет. И почему бодхисаттвы по сию пору не установили в аду кондиционеры? Непонятно, в самом деле.



Нагарджуна разрешил отрезать себе голову не потому что не мог отказать. Я тоже плохо помню эту историю, но дело было не так. Сам факт его существования сильно мешал какому-то принцу и его окружению. И арья Нагарджуна увидел, что если не дать себя убить сразу, то эти люди накопят еще больше негативной кармы пытаясь убить его снова и снова. Поэтому он и пошел на это. И убить себя он дал человеку, которого сам нечаяно убил травинкой когда тот был муравьем в одной из прошлых жизней.

То Иван Ран   Я свами согласен. Будды и боддхисатвы тоже могут и должны создавать благоприятные внешние условия для постижения истины, а не только чакравартины. Мне гораздо легче будет постигать учение будучи сытым и здоровым в мирное время, чем голодным и больным на войне. Только не надо мне говорить что если у кого-то что-то не так , то сам виноват. Про карму я и сам знаю. Если я вижу человека, который по своей вине попал в неприятность, я не буду его еще больше пинать или оставаться равнодушным. Я ему помогу.
 Яркий пример такой деятельности  Гуру Ринпоче. Пришел из Индии в варварскую страну Тибет, в которой вообще не было никаких условий для распространения дхармы. Покорил и связал обетами могущественных местных богов,  демонов и шаманов. Один из них, Дордже Легба, сейчас один из главных защитников дхармы и особенно дзогчен. 
И, кстати, не в обиду последователям Оле Нидала, мне очень не нравится когда они с упоением кричат что их нынешний 17 Кармапа сам будда, и даже более того, он являет собой кармическую активность всех будд. Что-то не видно. Корону свою забрать не смог, китайцев с Тибета не выгнал, в буддизм их не обратил. А вот то что Гуру Ринпоче являл собой  активность всех будд видно сразу.  Я конечно понимаю что каждый должен воспринимать своего учителя как будду, но реч идет об изаначально просветленной сущности учителя, а не о его нынешней форме.

----------

Иван Ран (13.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Собственно у меня и возник вопрос. Видел кто-нибудь мастеров обладающих реальной реализацией? Понятно, что и раньше и сей час есть тулку которых признают в силу необходимости (как 7 Дзогчен Ринпоче которых тоже 2)  или чисто в политических целях. Об этом говорят даже сами тибетцы. Но не может же быть чтобы все поголовно были фиктивными тулку. Знает ли кто-нибудь таких?


                Как правило, многие задают такие вопросы. Лично я наткнулась на вопрос "продвинутой" подруги, которую звала на ретрит:
"А какими сиддхи обладает Ваш Учитель?". Мы с мужем засмеялись, на ретрит подруга не пошла... :Frown: 
                 В 1991 году лама Цечу Римпоче давал нам ряд вангов на практики. Накануне очередной сессии по залу побежал слушок, что, пока он идет к гомпе, маленький вихрь перед ним "очищает" путь. Прибежала моя соседка по коврику ( :Smilie: ), восторженная девочка, и взахлеб рассказывала, как попала в этот "смерч": стою, говорит, а вокруг меня бумаги, песок крутятся...А снаружи люди ходят, и их этот вихрь не трогает  :Smilie: ...
              После пхова все стояли в очереди к ламе и просили благословения-кто макушку подставлял, кто фото мамы, кто кошку, кто статуэтку Будды...которая сразу стала излучать тепло (я руку подносила и это тепло чувстовала)...
            ...Когда мы пришли на вокзал провожать Римпоче, то его не было, а время поджимало...Я-к проводнице: задержите поезд! Великий Учитель опаздывает!. Она: не положено! Я продолжала волноваться, пока неторопливой походкой не подошел Лама Цечу Римпоче в окружении провожатых (поезд уже минут 10 как должен был уйти). Он без тени спешки сказал прощальные слова, кивнул нам всем, стал на подножку...и поезд плавно тронулся с места. К слову, именно про этого Римпоче написал Оле Нидал в главе "прозрачный лама". Больше я его, к сожалению, никогда не видела.
               ...Через год меня сильно "разочаровал" Намкай Норбу в свой первый приезд в страну: сидит и много говорит. Ни экзотических одежд, ни избытка буддийской атрибутики на алтаре...
               Ничего особого не испытываю: ни тебе легкого головокружения от вангов (при Цечу Римпоче многих из нас слегка пошатывало  :Smilie: ), ни смерчей, ни "заряженных" статуэток с потоком тепла...
                 Умное, родное (прежние жизни?) лицо... Смотрит прямо " в душу"...
                  Спустя 2 года (не так много, собственно) я и услышала такой вот вопос про его сиддхи. И засмеялась, потому что у меня к тому времени уже *не было сомнения* , и доказательства мощи Учения Дзогчен и величия
Чогьял Намкая Норбу просто оказались ненужными.
                   С годами мне стало абсолютно ясно, что мой Учитель- Будда, который силою сострадания не щадя себя каждодневно дает нам бесценное Знание. И мне в голову не придет просить его явить нечто "эдакое...,
                    Причем, меня никто не зомбирует- я сама по себе, на ретритах бываю от случая к случаю, трансляции слушаю редко. Но следуя наставлениям своего Учителя, я могу видеть, как меняется жизнь при правильном применении Учения в повседневности. Чем не сиддхи?
                      Три Завета Гараба Дордже-и никаких доказательств не нужно.

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ну вот помнится Арья Авалокитешвара тоже пытался сансару сразу опустошить, чтобы вообще никого освобождать не надо было. Раз пытался, два пытался, пока голова на части не разлетелась однако... с кармой других он ничего поделать так и не смог, так что...

----------

Aion (14.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.05.2009), куру хунг (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И, кстати, не в обиду последователям Оле Нидала, мне очень не нравится когда они с упоением кричат что их нынешний 17 Кармапа сам будда, и даже более того, он являет собой кармическую активность всех будд. Что-то не видно. Корону свою забрать не смог, китайцев с Тибета не выгнал, в буддизм их не обратил.


*
Во-первых*, никто "с упоением" не кричит, что Кармапа и так далее..  Это Ваши личные проекции.
*
Во-вторых* - у разных Кармап - разная деятельность. У ЕС 16-го была защищающая активность. У ЕС 17-го - умиротворяющая. То есть - в зависимости от обстоятельств и ситуации... Точно такие же "функции" можно проследить и в исторических аналогиях, допустим - Шантаракшита принес Дхарму в Тибет, однако "внедрить" ее при помощи гневной активности ее смог только Гуру Ринпоче.. Так что не ищите "всё в одном флаконе!" Это Вам не шампунь покупать!  :Smilie: 

*В-третьих*, если "китайцев из Тибета не выгнал" - так причем здесь "текущий" 26-летний Кармапа ЕС 17-й? Это какой-то абсурд! Все вопросы - к тогдашнему правительству Тибета и лично к ЕС Далай-ламе 14-му. Ну а если речь идет о ЕС Кармапе 16-м, то он, по сути, не имел никакой политической власти в условиях китайской агрессии. К нему у Вас тоже какие-то личные претензии?  :Smilie: 

Кроме того, все в нашем непостоянном мире меняется, рушатся огромные империи, возникают новые, Дхарма появляется и исчезает в разных странах (взять хотя бы пример Индии - после ее захвата мусульманами). А это значит, что в нынешних обстоятельствах нет возможности "взять и вернуть все назад". Это надо четко осознавать.

*В-четвертых*, "корону себе не вернул"... Черная корона - это реликвия. Но это только символ - копия той незримой короны, которая всегда присутствует над головой Кармапы. Поэтому (Вас тут уже МНОГИЕ просят на форуме) - не привязывайтесь к "внешним чудесам"  :Smilie:   и не ищите их повсюду. Когд в результате ЛИЧНОЙ ПРАКТИКИ накопите много сиддхи - тогда и увидите эту незримую корону!  :Smilie:  ... А без практики, но с поиском "чудес" - увы!  :Smilie: 

*В-пятых:*



> Я конечно понимаю что каждый должен воспринимать своего учителя как будду, но реч идет об изаначально просветленной сущности учителя, а не о его нынешней форме.


Абсолютно неверное утверждение! 

Практикующие Ваджраяны и Дзогчена почитают и ставят своего Гуру выше, чем Будду, потому что у них нет возможности лично встретиться ни с историческим Буддой Шакьямуни, ни со вторым Буддой - Гуру Ринпоче и получить от них драгоценный дар Дхармы. А дать его по непрерывной линии передачи может только собственный Учитель. Именно поэтому он - выше всех Будд. 

В практике Гуру-йоги мы воспринимаем именно просветленные качества ума своего личного Гуру; причем тогда его "нынешняя форма" или какие-то виды его активности?

----------

Лора (14.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Идеальные условия для практики - это наличие 8 свобод и 10 дарований.
> Если они есть - больше ничего не надо. Если нет - социальный проект не поможет. И почему бодхисаттвы по сию пору не установили в аду кондиционеры? Непонятно, в самом деле.


Не совсем понятна причина подобного передёргивания. Вы много у кого видите наличие 8 свобод и 10 дарований? А кондиционеры в Дхарма-центрах ставят или нет? Учителя пешком что-ли из Тибета и Индии на европейские базары проповедовать ходят? 




> Этим занимаются Чакравартины, а не Будды.


Вас Чакравартин избавил от возможности пытаться практиковать в СССР?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вас Чакравартин избавил от возможности пытаться практиковать в СССР?


А то! СССР больше нет, и можно практиковать...

----------

Legba (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы много у кого видите наличие 8 свобод и 10 дарований?


Вижу у всех, кто практикует буддизм, а не делает "бла-бла" на форумах (к присутствующим, естественно, не относится!)  :Smilie: 

Напомню еще раз (цитировал в одной из тем):




> *Намкай Норбу Ринпоче
> 
> КРУГ ДНЯ И НОЧИ
> который проходят на пути Ати-йоги
> 
> gDog ma'i rnal `byor gyi lam khyer nyin mtshan `khor lo ma*
> 
> Сущностный тибетский текст по практике Дзогчена
> Перевод с тибетского Джона М. Рейнольдса
> ...

----------

Denli (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Иван Ран (13.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> перерождение среди людей, придерживающихся ложных убеждений





> он верит в учителя и в его учение.





> он не занимается дурными делами и не зарабатывает на жизнь нечестным способом


Это основные спорные моменты: какие убеждения ложные? При чём здесь вера в учителя? Что подразумевать под дурными делами? Вопросы риторические.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> перерождение среди людей, придерживающихся ложных убеждений


Крайности нигилизма и крайности этернализма.




> он верит в учителя и в его учение.





> он не занимается дурными делами и не зарабатывает на жизнь нечестным способом


... Стал было отвечать далее, но подумал, зачем я буду пересказывать общеизвестное,   :Smilie:  если есть замечательные труды Учителей!

Откройте здесь:

http://dharma.ru/details/274
http://dharma.ru/details/294

... и почитайте самостоятельно. Найдете ответы на эти и другие вопросы!  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Tong Po (13.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Пока искал цитаты из Кунсанг Ламе  Шалунг  Eternal Jew меня опередил =).

----------


## Иван Ран

> Стал было отвечать далее, но подумал, зачем я буду пересказывать общеизвестное


Тем более что мне это общеизвестное известно  :Smilie: . Но спорить не буду так, как это будет проповедь не буддийского учения.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Пока искал цитаты из Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг Eternal Jew меня опередил =).


А Вы процитируйте оттуда *"16 дополнительных условий" - 8 привнесенных обстоятельств и 8 неприемлимых склонностей* (не помню, правда, есть они там или нет!) ... Ибо с этими дополнениями - все гораздо интереснее!  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> А Вы процитируйте оттуда *"16 дополнительных условий" - 8 привнесенных обстоятельств и 8 неприемлимых склонностей* (не помню, правда, есть они там или нет!) ... Ибо с этими дополнениями - все гораздо интереснее!


Есть конечно =). Там всё есть =).




> Итаааак!* Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг* Патрула Ринпоче
> 
> ...
> [Шестнадцать неблагоприятных условий] 
> Итак, если ты обнаруживаешь в своей жизни наличие восьми свобод 132 и десяти дарований 133 - всего восемнадцать свобод и дарований 134, - можешь считать, что обладаешь полноценной человеческой жизнью. 
> Кроме того, великий Всеведущий Дхармараджа [Лонгченпа] в своей книге -Сокровищница, исполняющая желания? XXI упоминает другие неблагоприятные условия, которые мешают заняться практикой Дхармы. Они подразделяются на восемь внешних, преходящих неблагоприятных обстоятельств135 и восемь неблагоприятных состояний пристрастного ума 136. Очень важно быть свободным и от этих факторов. 
> Из -Сокровищницы, исполняющей желания?: 
> [1] [находиться под влиянием] пяти ядов; 
> [2] быть невежественным и тупым; 
> ...

----------

Denli (13.05.2009), Eternal Jew (13.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> А то! СССР больше нет, и можно практиковать...


Улыбнуло :Big Grin:  То есть Горбачев тот самый  чакравартин :Big Grin:  А я и не знал :Big Grin: .......

----------

Вова Л. (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*[Шестнадцать неблагоприятных условий]*

Ага, спасибо! 

А вот теперь объясню, почему я написал, что это - гораздо более интересное распространение основных положений. Сужу по себе (уж извините, что о своей персоне,  :Smilie:  просто знаю ее гораздо лучше, чем других)  :Smilie: 

[1] [находиться под влиянием] пяти ядов; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[2] быть невежественным и тупым; *[ВПОЛНЕ ВОЗМОЖНО]*
[3] подвергаться вредоносному влиянию; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[4] быть ленивым; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[5] [подвергаться] натиску океана дурной кармы; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[6] быть во власти других людей; *[ЧАСТИЧНО]*
[7] [использовать Дхарму как] защиту от опасностей; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[8] притворно интересоваться Дхармой. *[ВПОЛНЕ ВОЗМОЖНО]*

Таковы восемь внешних преходящих неблагоприятных обстоятельств.

А также:

[1] быть опутанным арканом [привязанности]; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[2] отличаться дурным поведением; *[ПРИСУТСТВУЕТ]*
[3] не сожалеть по поводу сансары; *[ВПОЛНЕ ВОЗМОЖНО]*
[4] не иметь ни малейшей веры; *[НЕ МОГУ АДЕКВАТНО ОЦЕНИТЬ]*
[5] радоваться злодеяниям; *[НЕТ]*
[6] не интересоваться Дхармой; *[НЕТ]*
[7] не соблюдать обеты; *[ЧАСТИЧНО]*
[8] нарушать самаи *[УВЫ!!!]*

----------

GROM (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Иван Ран (13.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Мда... стоит поглубже копнуть, и оказывается не так то всё хорошо у рядовых практиков типа нас =)... Хотя в сансаре у всех всё не хорошо =).

----------


## Legba

Обещанная цитата:



> Похожая история произошла с сыном индийского царя Сурабхи-бхадры. Мать подарила царевичу бесценное парчовое облачение. На это он сказал:
> —	Я пока не буду его надевать. Надену, когда получу царство.
> —	У тебя не будет возможности унаследовать царство, — ответила мать. — Обычно сын получает престол, когда умирает отец, но твой отец проживет так же долго, как Гуру Нагарджуна. Пока Гуру Нагарджуна жив, будет жив и отец. Поскольку Нагарджуна обладает властью над своей жизнью, она может длиться бесконечно. Так что многие из твоих внуков умрут, так и не получив царства.
> —	А нельзя ли что-нибудь сделать? — спросил сын.
> —	*Нагарджуна — бодхисаттва, и если ты попросишь его отдать тебе голову, он ее отдаст. Другого способа нет.*
> Сын пошел к Нагарджуне и попросил у него голову.
> —	Отруби ее и забирай, — сказал тот.
> Царевич взмахнул мечом, чтобы отсечь Нагарджуне голову, но, сколько он им ни ударял, меч рассекал шею, будто пустое место, не причиняя вреда.
> Тогда Гуру сказал:
> ...


Господа, я не вижу проблем. Если вы верите, что с помощью Дхармы возможно стать Буддой (или Арья-бодхисаттвой), но вам не устраивает, как себя ведут те, кого считают таковыми - практикуйте, достигайте состояния Будды и вперед. Насыщайте всех пятью хлебами, установите мир во всем мире. Климат тоже, пожалуйста, подрихтуйте немного.
Если вы *не* верите, что можно достичь состояния Будды - что тут вообще обсуждать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (14.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Александр С (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> *
> Во-первых*, никто "с упоением" не кричит, что Кармапа и так далее..  Это Ваши личные проекции.
> *
> Во-вторых* - у разных Кармап - разная деятельность. У ЕС 16-го была защищающая активность. У ЕС 17-го - умиротворяющая. То есть - в зависимости от обстоятельств и ситуации... Точно такие же "функции" можно проследить и в исторических аналогиях, допустим - Шантаракшита принес Дхарму в Тибет, однако "внедрить" ее при помощи гневной активности ее смог только Гуру Ринпоче.. Так что не ищите "всё в одном флаконе!" Это Вам не шампунь покупать! 
> 
> *В-третьих*, если "китайцев из Тибета не выгнал" - так причем здесь "текущий" 26-летний Кармапа ЕС 17-й? Это какой-то абсурд! Все вопросы - к тогдашнему правительству Тибета и лично к ЕС Далай-ламе 14-му. Ну а если речь идет о ЕС Кармапе 16-м, то он, по сути, не имел никакой политической власти в условиях китайской агрессии. К нему у Вас тоже какие-то личные претензии? 
> 
> Кроме того, все в нашем непостоянном мире меняется, рушатся огромные империи, возникают новые, Дхарма появляется и исчезает в разных странах (взять хотя бы пример Индии - после ее захвата мусульманами). А это значит, что в нынешних обстоятельствах нет возможности "взять и вернуть все назад". Это надо четко осознавать.
> 
> ...





*Во-первых*  То есть вы говорите что не считаете 17 Кармапу (Нидаловского) буддой и кармической активностью всех будд? Спасибо за честный ответ. Просто многие ученики Оле Нидала на полном серьезе  так считают.

*Во-вторых*У Гуру  Ринпоче как раз все и было в одном флаконе. Он мог проявлятся и в гневной и мирной форме, и в виде человека и в виде идама. Он учил и сутре и тантре и дзогчену. Да еще оставил несметное количество терма. Кстати, один из 25 ближайших учеников Гуру Ринпоче впоследствии и стал Кармапой. Так что это было даже круче чем шампунь 2в1 :Big Grin: 

*Втретьих* Е.С. 14  Далай Лама не перестает повторять что он ПРОСТОЙ МОНАХ и всегда себя считал таковым. И не именует себя буддой. А все случаи исцеления в его присутствии он объясняет простым самовнушением верующих. Так же скромно себя ведет Ситупинский Кармапа. А к Нидаловскому претензии есть. Если он и правда является кармической активность всех будд как и Гуру Ринпоче, то почему он сей час (я не говорил про 1953-1959гг) не прогонит красных комуняг, не освободит политзаключенных в  Тибете, не разрушит пыточные и тюрьмы. 16 Кармапа прошел с огромной свитой не прячась. Почему 17 Кармапу вывозили из Тибета тайком?  Почему 17 Кармапа не прилетел по воздуху или не телепортировался из Тибета как это делал Падмасамбхава? Почему живой будда носит очки? Он же всевидящий! Он даже с повязкой ни лице все видит.
По поводу: "в нынешних обстоятельствах нет возможности "взять и вернуть все назад"" Можно хотябы остановить уничтожение того позитивного что есть сей час. Где его  активность?
*Вчетвертых*  Если корона просто реликвия, чего ради такой сыр бор из-за нее был в Румтеке? Если это просто парчевая шапка, то мог бы ее отдать кандидату Тай Ситу, а себе материлизовать новую. Если она имеет ценность мог бы ее телепортировать  из Румтека к себе, и тем самым показать и доказать что он настоящий будда. Ведь для будды это пустяки. И в результате не было бы этих грязных споров и стычек с жертвами.Только не надо говорить мне что Ситупинский Кармапа тоже этого не сделал. Раз Ситупинский не смог, это не доказывает что Нидаловский автоматически становится буддой. У меня лично есть сомнения к обоим кандидатам.

Меня оказывается тут многие просят не привязыватся к "внешним чудесам". А в чем привязка то выражается? В том что я критично отношусь к титулам? В том что если кто-то называет себя буддой я хочу видеть доказательства?  Почему нельзя быть честным как Е.С. Далай Лама?  А то Согьял ринпоче (по легенде) в тибете следы в камнях оставляет, а на западе его  обвиняют в сексуальных домогательствах.  Трунгпа тулку умирает от цероза печени на фоне алкоголизма. Живой Будда Кармапа 17 не может себе самому помоч, но при этом каким то образом собирается спасти всех остальных.  Я говорю доказательства, а мне сразу все читают лекции, ты, дескать, фигней занимаешься. Реальные пацаны от Кармапы (и др. тулку) доказательств не ждут. Они у него учения получают и сразу в нирвану. А у меня вопрос, если их 2 значит одни в нирвану а другие в ад? Типа русская рулетка? А если я обоих под сомнение поставлю вы меня камнями закидаете? А если спрошу почему др. тулку не похож на реализованных вы меня что сожгете как еретика? Я в самом начале поста задал простой вопрос, а получил столько фигни в ответ. :Frown:

----------

Дондог (02.04.2011), Иван Ран (13.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Насыщайте всех пятью хлебами, установите мир во всем мире. Климат тоже, пожалуйста, подрихтуйте немного.
> Если вы не верите, что можно достичь состояния Будды - что тут вообще обсуждать?


Ага, можно в другую сторону преувеличить: верите, что можно достичь состояния Будды - засирайте экологию, голосуйте за дураков, которые начинают войны, стойте в стороне от предотвращения социальных бедствий...

----------

Джигме (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> То есть вы говорите что не считаете 17 Кармапу (Нидаловского) буддой и кармической активностью всех будд?


Передергивание. Я писал:




> у разных Кармап - разная деятельность. У ЕС 16-го была защищающая активность. У ЕС 17-го - умиротворяющая. То есть - в зависимости от обстоятельств и ситуации...


Из вышеприведенного НЕ следует, что они не обладают всеми просветленными качествами.




> У Гуру Ринпоче как раз все и было в одном флаконе.


Тогда ответьте - сейчас и здесь - Вы СЕЙЧАС сможете получить Дхарму из уст Гуру Ринпоче?  :Smilie: 




> Почему 17 Кармапу вывозили из Тибета тайком? Почему 17 Кармапа не прилетел по воздуху или не телепортировался из Тибета как это делал Падмасамбхава? Почему живой будда носит очки? Он же всевидящий!


Ответьте  - сейчас и здесь - ПОЧЕМУ умер, отравившись некачественной пищей Будда Шакьямуни?  :Smilie:  




> В том что если кто-то называет себя буддой я хочу видеть доказательства?


Еще раз повторюсь: ВСЕ доказательства Вы можете получить ТОЛЬКО в результате СВОЕЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ПРАКТИКИ. 

Никто Вам их демонстрировать по Вашей личной просьбе не собирается - Вы не на ярмарке. Если кто-то из Учителей показывал свои сиддхи, то связано было с определенной ситацией, а не с выклянчиванием: "Гуру, нет, ты нам свои чудеса вынь да положь!"  :Smilie:  




> Реальные пацаны от Кармапы (и др. тулку) доказательств не ждут. Они у него учения получают и сразу в нирвану.


Все в Ваших  руках!  :Smilie: 
Тем более что Вы пишите не по адресу.  :Smilie: 
Почему бы Вам не обратиться лично к Учителям?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Свои сомнения в качествах учителей нужно разрешать согласно наставлениям, данным в аутентичных текстах (например, Кунсанг Ламэй Шалунг).

Нигде не написано, и никто из известных мне учителей не учит в таком стиле:

"Идите на площади и форумы, собирайте людей, критикуйте в их присутствии качества учителей, и требуйте объяснений, не стесняясь выражать свой гнев в ходе дискуссии. Только так вы выясните, является учитель истинным, или нет"

Не понимаю я такого агрессивного публичного выяснения вопросов, которые необходимо решать самому лично.

----------

Александр С (13.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

Единочаятели.
Мне кажется, вопрос-то не про Учителей. Есть тут какое-то недопонимание.
Там, где люди видят реку - жители ада видят огонь, прэты - гной, а дэвы - нектар. Следует задаться вопросом - *КТО* видит вместо проявления активности всех Будд - юношу с плохим зрением?




> Точно так же Сараха выдавал себя за ремесленника, изготавливающего стрелы, Шаварипа был охотником и т. д. Почти все индийские великие сиддхи принимали облик рыбаков или других отверженных.
> Как бы ни вели себя учителя, не осуждай их, а приучайся сохранять чистое видение. Сказано:
> Не осуждай их поведения, каково бы оно ни было. *Большинство индийских сиддх жили как рыбаки, бродяги, нечестивцы и просто обычные люди И казались не только распущенными, но и крайне испорченными.*
> Если же ты, напротив, станешь осуждать [мнимые] недостатки [учителя], то, как говорится, *доведись тебе прожить долгое время рядом с Буддой, ты найдешь недостатки и у него*.

----------

Aion (14.05.2009), Eternal Jew (13.05.2009), GROM (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Александр С (13.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Там, где люди видят реку - жители ада видят огонь, прэты - гной, а дэвы - нектар. Следует задаться вопросом - КТО видит вместо проявления активности всех Будд - юношу с плохим зрением?


Обогонали!  :Smilie:  Только что хотел привести известную цитату о том, что если видишь своего Учителя как Будду - в результате получишь реализацию Будды, а если вопринимаешь его как собаку - получишь реализацию собаки!  :Smilie:  ... Доходчиво и ясно!  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Ну, а если видишь свою собаку как Будду, то реализация Будды тоже будет наверное. 
Из той же серии: если наблюдаешь изнасилование как акт любви, то и будешь верить в то, что это был акт любви. "Доходчиво и ясно!", а главное всё общеизвестно...

----------

Джигме (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Нет-нет, Петр, тут вопрос об "объективных" сиддхи  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Тут нужно сделать уточнение, что как Будду следует воспринимать учителя, которого ты признал как учителя. А прежде можно присматриваться.

Но это не означает публичную критику в таком стиле, как выступает автор поста.

----------


## GROM

Наверное ещё можно задаться вопросом,почему чудеса явленные Гуру Ринпоче были доступны взору диких тибетцев,и почему наши "высокоразвитые" сограждане не имеют возможности любоваться такими аномалиями.
Актуально подумать о карме существ живущих во времена Будды Шакьямуни.Ведь известно как много людей тогда обретали пробуждение лишь услышав о 12 звеньях возникновения сансары,или услышав проповедь сутры.А сейчас даже многократно прослушивая и прочитывая слова Дхармы люди не торопятся становиться на путь освобождения.
Мы живём во время упадка,и этот упадок не означает что Дхарма утратила свою актуальность и действенность.Упадок это обилие плохой кармы у тех кто сейчас рождается людьми.
Обилие ложных воззрений,и устремлений.
А у современников Гуру Ринпоче и Будды Шакьямуни не было такого обилия дерьма как у нас,зато положительные качества сверкали как солнце.Когда были великие ученики,были и великие чудеса.
Но даже тогда чудеса не очень то влияли на учеников если тех "заклинивало".
Вспомните истории про Джецюна Миларепу и Речунгпу,когда Речунгпе всё время казалось что он уже такой же достигший как Учитель,и даже неимоверные чудеса которые демонстрировал Миларепа не могли образумить Ученика.
Или историю о том как сияние Будды не впечатляло его брата.(поправьте если ошибся с тем кто это был брат/не брат).

----------

Eternal Jew (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Александр С (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А вот все таки: Кунсанг Ламей Шеллунг: "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" или "Слова моего несравненного Учителя"? Тамарочка Илюхина, которая преподает тибетский в Москве, обяъясняла мне, что первое правильнее...

----------

Дондог (02.04.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "Доходчиво и ясно!", а главное всё общеизвестно...


 :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот все таки: Кунсанг Ламей Шеллунг: "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" или "Слова моего несравненного Учителя"? Тамарочка Илюхина, которая преподает тибетский в Москве, обяъясняла мне, что первое правильнее...


Вообще, Кунсанг, похоже, аббревиатура от Кунту Зангпо. И тогда получается "Всеблагой".
Или даже "Учитель, который есть сам Самантабхадра".

----------

Eternal Jew (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Или даже "Учитель, который есть сам Самантабхадра".


Сказать, что книга просто великолепная - значит, просто НИЧЕГО не сказать! Скорее, можно охарактеризовать ее, как непосредственное (при наличии компетентного Учителя) руководство для Полной Реализации...

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Передергивание. Я писал:
> 
> 
> 
> Из вышеприведенного НЕ следует, что они не обладают всеми просветленными качествами.


*Это как? То есть конечно будда, но вести себя будет как то по другому? То есть придет к нему глубоко верующий человек и попросит излечить его от недуга, а он ему ответит: "Извените уважаемый, я очень крутой будда, но лечить тебя не буду, у меня в этом воплощении другая миссия"*




> Передергивание. Я писал:
> 
> Тогда ответьте - сейчас и здесь - Вы СЕЙЧАС сможете получить Дхарму из уст Гуру Ринпоче?


 *Тогда ответьте мне  17 Кармапа здесь и сей час может дать мне учение? Который из 2-х? А Кармап может быть 2? А вы знаете который из них настоящий? А вы уверены? Уверены потому что кто-то подтвердил его подлинность? А подлинность Шакьямуми кто-то подтверждал? А подлинность Гуру Ринпоче тоже кто-то должен подтвердить? А сам Кармапа не может? Он же будда!* 




> Передергивание. Я писал:
> Ответьте  - сейчас и здесь - ПОЧЕМУ умер, отравившись некачественной пищей Будда Шакьямуни?


* Я бы спросил об этом у него, не могу. 2500 лет уже прошло.  А вот вы можете спросить у 17 Кармапы : Почему 17 Кармапу вывозили из Тибета тайком? Почему 17 Кармапа не прилетел по воздуху или не телепортировался из Тибета как это делал Падмасамбхава? Почему живой будда носит очки? Он же всевидящий!*





> Передергивание. Я писал:
> Еще раз повторюсь: ВСЕ доказательства Вы можете получить ТОЛЬКО в результате СВОЕЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ПРАКТИКИ. 
> 
> Никто Вам их демонстрировать по Вашей личной просьбе не собирается - Вы не на ярмарке. Если кто-то из Учителей показывал свои сиддхи, то связано было с определенной ситацией, а не с выклянчиванием: "Гуру, нет, ты нам свои чудеса вынь да положь!"


*Я что просил кого-то что-то демонстрировать?  Я спросил почему Кармапа будучи всемогущим буддой не может спасти невинных верующих в Тибете?  Их угнетают, бросают в тюрьмы, зверски мучают. + сами китайцы набираю себе плохой кармы от этого. Видно он считает что  это дешевые фокусы на ярмарке. Или просто ничего не может.*

----------


## Джигме

> Единочаятели.
> Мне кажется, вопрос-то не про Учителей. Есть тут какое-то недопонимание.
> Там, где люди видят реку - жители ада видят огонь, прэты - гной, а дэвы - нектар. Следует задаться вопросом - *КТО* видит вместо проявления активности всех Будд - юношу с плохим зрением?


Какой вы умный Легпа :Big Grin:  То есть я вижу юношу в очках, а вы видете юношу без очков? :Big Grin:  Я вижу что он ничего особого не делает, а вы видите как он летает по миру в костюме супермена и спасает миллионы живых существ каждую минуту? :Big Grin:  Ой рассмешил :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Нет-нет, Петр, тут вопрос об "объективных" сиддхи


Ну так где они?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джигме

> Тут нужно сделать уточнение, что как Будду следует воспринимать учителя, которого ты признал как учителя. А прежде можно присматриваться.
> 
> Но это не означает публичную критику в таком стиле, как выступает автор поста.


То есть если мне тычут пальцем в какого-то парня и говорят что он будда  я должен в это поверить и не сметь критиковать?

----------


## Джигме

> Обогонали!  Только что хотел привести известную цитату о том, что если видишь своего Учителя как Будду - в результате получишь реализацию Будды, а если вопринимаешь его как собаку - получишь реализацию собаки!  ... Доходчиво и ясно!


То есть Будда будет вести себя как будда только если в него верить? Как же неверующие и дикие тибетцы созерцали чудеса Гуру Ринпоче? :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

> *Это как? То есть конечно будда, но вести себя будет как то по другому? То есть придет к нему глубоко верующий человек и попросит излечить его от недуга, а он ему ответит: "Извените уважаемый, я очень крутой будда, но лечить тебя не буду, у меня в этом воплощении другая миссия"*


Если придёт и попросит, то думаю, излечит. К Будде когда приходили и просили он лечил... хотя вроде не всегда, в сутрах есть пару историй когда Будда сам не лечил, почитайте почему.




> * Я бы спросил об этом у него, не могу. 2500 лет уже прошло.  А вот вы можете спросить у 17 Кармапы : Почему 17 Кармапу вывозили из Тибета тайком? Почему 17 Кармапа не прилетел по воздуху или не телепортировался из Тибета как это делал Падмасамбхава? Почему живой будда носит очки? Он же всевидящий!*


Ну вот вы и спросите, это ведь Вас кокретно интересует. Мне вот лично всё понятно. Я уже писал про Авалокитешвару, который пытался сансару очистить. Почитайте "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя", Вам ведь не просто так говорят, что это драгоценная книга. Там всё по полочкам, что как и почём. И пор карму, и про то, что да как да почему.  Будда до конца дней своих остатки неблагой кармы пожинал, в виде заноз в ногу и т.д., махасиддху Арья Маудгальяяна убили тиртхики, и он даже не смог воспользоваться своими способностями.






> *Я что просил кого-то что-то демонстрировать?  Я спросил почему Кармапа будучи всемогущим буддой не может спасти невинных верующих в Тибете? *


Да потому что это будет похоже на попытки Авалокитешвары опустошить сансару.

----------


## Bob

Есть такая притча уж не знаю насколько она аутентична: "Однажды Будда с учениками у реки сидел и ждал лодочника. Появился йогин, который перешёл несколько раз по воде, и обратился к Будде:
- Ну, а ты, Просветлённый так можешь?
На что Будда спросил:
- Сколько времени ты затратил на то, чтобы достичь этого?
- Почти всю жизнь я затратил на то, чтобы научиться, провел много времени в суровых аскезах.
Пришел лодочник и Будда спросил его:
- Сколько стоит переправа?
- Три гроша, - ответил лодочник.
Будда повернувшись к йогину сказал:
- Слышал? Вот столько стоит вся твоя жизнь."

 Ну а уж историю про зуб Будды никому напоминать не надо? :Smilie: 
P.S. Просветление нужно не для того чтобы чудеса показывать... :Embarrassment: 
P.P.S. Смотри подпись. :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (14.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

> То есть если мне тычут пальцем в какого-то парня и говорят что он будда  я должен в это поверить и не сметь критиковать?


Да Вам, вроде, никто никуда пальцем не тычет.
Если вы хотите получать у Кармапы (одного из или обоих) Учение - съездите, послушайте. Проанализируйте, соответствует ли Кармапа качествам Наставника. Если заключите, что соответствует - прекрасно. Решите, что не соответствует - тоже ничего страшного. Судя по подписи, у Вас уже есть Учитель. Коль скоро Ваш Учитель Вас устраивает - учитесь у него. Что Вам за дело до того, кто Будда, а кто - нет? Или Вы считаете, что это вообще все "опиум для народа"? И такой вариант взгляда на вещи вполне возможен - и куда более распространен, чем Дхарма Будды. Да и в буддизме есть немало традиций, обходящихся без всяких Тулку - если именно этот момент Вас смущает. 
Вы можете придти на парад и показать на дядечку в красных лампасах - "И это генерал?! И вы мне хотите сказать, что он крутой?! Чтобы я в это поверил?!" ОК, не верьте. Какие проблемы.  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (13.05.2009), Jinpa Soenam (14.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Вова Л. (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Да потому что это будет похоже на попытки Авалокитешвары опустошить сансару.


А перерождению Авалокитешвары в семье высокопоставленных китайских чиновников, с целью в будущем, занять должность председателя КНР, тоже чья-то карма мешает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Обогонали!  Только что хотел привести известную цитату о том, что если видишь своего Учителя как Будду - в результате получишь реализацию Будды, а если вопринимаешь его как собаку - получишь реализацию собаки!  ... Доходчиво и ясно!





> Если придёт и попросит, то думаю, излечит. К Будде когда приходили и просили он лечил... хотя вроде не всегда, в сутрах есть пару историй когда Будда сам не лечил, почитайте почему.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну вот вы и спросите, это ведь Вас кокретно интересует. Мне вот лично всё понятно. Я уже писал про Авалокитешвару, который пытался сансару очистить. Почитайте "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя", Вам ведь не просто так говорят, что это драгоценная книга. Там всё по полочкам, что как и почём. И пор карму, и про то, что да как да почему.  Будда до конца дней своих остатки неблагой кармы пожинал, в виде заноз в ногу и т.д., махасиддху Арья Маудгальяяна убили тиртхики, и он даже не смог воспользоваться своими способностями.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да потому что это будет похоже на попытки Авалокитешвары опустошить сансару.


А Кармапа не хочет опустошить ее? Или только часть ее?

----------


## Naldjorpa

> А Кармапа не хочет опустошить ее? Или только часть ее?


Хочет стопудово.

----------

Дондог (02.04.2011)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Да и вообще как-то всё пошло получается, умеешь то-то и то-то значит настоящий Кармапа не умеешь значит не настоящий.


Да, никакой романтики  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Да Вам, вроде, никто никуда пальцем не тычет.
> Если вы хотите получать у Кармапы (одного из или обоих) Учение - съездите, послушайте. Проанализируйте, соответствует ли Кармапа качествам Наставника. Если заключите, что соответствует - прекрасно. Решите, что не соответствует - тоже ничего страшного. Судя по подписи, у Вас уже есть Учитель. Коль скоро Ваш Учитель Вас устраивает - учитесь у него. Что Вам за дело до того, кто Будда, а кто - нет? Или Вы считаете, что это вообще все "опиум для народа"? И такой вариант взгляда на вещи вполне возможен - и куда более распространен, чем Дхарма Будды. Да и в буддизме есть немало традиций, обходящихся без всяких Тулку - если именно этот момент Вас смущает. 
> Вы можете придти на парад и показать на дядечку в красных лампасах - "И это генерал?! И вы мне хотите сказать, что он крутой?! Чтобы я в это поверил?!" ОК, не верьте. Какие проблемы.


А вам есть дело у кого учится у Будды или у человека который называет себя Буддой? Вас не волнует судьба людей пошедших за лжебуддой?

----------


## GROM

Откуда возникло мнение что Будда ходил и амнистировал убийц из тюрем?
Откуда возникло мнение что всеведение это состояние сетчатки и зрачка?
Откуда возникло мнение что Падмасамбхава прилетел в Тибет?
Откуда возникло мнение что Будды сами могут вытащить существ из сансары при пассивности самих "утопающих"?
....эээ
можно ещё долго задавать встречные вопросы.

Или вот ещё такой вариант:если вы,Джигме,изучаете Дхарму у наставника не продемонстрировавшего чудес,и вдруг вам встречается еретический адепт исчезающий-летающий-телепортирующий-самтаможнюпроходящий-с мультивизой во все страны земли.Вы покинете своего наставника ?

----------

Legba (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Дондог (02.04.2011), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Совершенная Деятельность: деятельность Будды распространяется легко, мгновенно и без усилия, он спонтанно совершает свою деятельность.

----------


## GROM

> А вам есть дело у кого учится у Будды или у человека который называет себя Буддой? Вас не волнует судьба людей пошедших за лжебуддой?


Если вы получите передачу учения в аутентичной линии сиддхов,каким будет Ваш Будда зависит только от Вас.
Когда то Нима Дагпа ринпоче говорил:сострадание и сила Будд таковы,что даже если ученик получает передачу от непросветлённого Учителя,Будды трёх времён даруют благословение если ученик обладает преданностью.
Собственно как уже выше и сказали.

----------

Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Хочет стопудово.


Я бы даже сказал, что он её уже опустошил. ))

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Вряд-ли. Джимгме неплохо начитан, а это для АП - редкость. Он скорее из мужчилевцев. Вот только что ему нужно... пока не ясно.


Ну зачем на человека так накидываться, тем более что о тов. Мужчиле он не знает вроде даже.

----------


## Denli

> Ну зачем на человека так накидываться, тем более что о тов. Мужчиле он не знает вроде даже.


Я не накидываюсь - я комплимент делаю, можно сказать: говорю что начитан. Как и присутствовавшие здесь ученики Мужчиля.

----------


## Legba

> А вам есть дело у кого учится у Будды или у человека который называет себя Буддой?


Мне есть дело, отвечает ли мой Учитель качествам Наставника, описанным в классических текстах, начиная с "Гурупанчашики". Никто из моих Учителей не называл себя Буддой. До остального мне дела нет.




> Вас не волнует судьба людей пошедших за лжебуддой?


Волнует. Что за люди, и как с достоверностью определить, кто является лжебуддой? Только скажите, я все мигом разрулю.

Единочаятели, по-моему пора завязывать. Сплоченность перед лицом троллинга это конечно круто. Но вообще-то есть дела и поинтереснее.

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Александр С (13.05.2009), Вова Л. (13.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Джигме задал конретный вопрос видел ли кто проявления сидхи у учителей, а ответа так и не получил, только обвинения в пропогаде всего чего угодно...

Хотя нет один ответ был получен: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=37

----------


## Ersh

Участнику Джигме последнее предупреждение перед баном.

----------


## Вова Л.



----------


## Fritz

> Джигме задал конретный вопрос видел ли кто проявления сидхи у учителей, а ответа так и не получил,


А что такое сидхи? Являются ли эти сидхи совершенством или очередным пластом почвы для заблуждений?




> говорю что начитан. Как и присутствовавшие здесь ученики Мужчиля.


Я тоже удивлён несколько - Мужчиль делает примерно туже ошибку, что и советский режим - позволяет своим преданным иметь хорошее образование и больше всех в мире читать.

----------


## Джигме

> Хочет стопудово.





> Откуда возникло мнение что Будда ходил и амнистировал убийц из тюрем?
> Откуда возникло мнение что всеведение это состояние сетчатки и зрачка?
> Откуда возникло мнение что Падмасамбхава прилетел в Тибет?
> Откуда возникло мнение что Будды сами могут вытащить существ из сансары при пассивности самих "утопающих"?
> ....эээ
> можно ещё долго задавать встречные вопросы.
> 
> Или вот ещё такой вариант:если вы,Джигме,изучаете Дхарму у наставника не продемонстрировавшего чудес,и вдруг вам встречается еретический адепт исчезающий-летающий-телепортирующий-самтаможнюпроходящий-с мультивизой во все страны земли.Вы покинете своего наставника ?


Я писал про убийц? Можете привести мои слова? Про политзаключенных я писал а про убийц и слова не было.
А откуда возникло мнение что просветление это ношение очков?
Падмисамбхава улетел из Тибета. Вы об это не знали?
Где я писал что Будды сами могут вытащить существ из сансары при пассивности самих "утопающих"? 
.....ээээээ    вы можете еще много и долго так же усердно задавать глупые вопросы, но лучше думайте прежде чем писать.

Последний вопрос : есть 2 наставника. 1-й говорит что он будда, но сиддхами не обладает. 2-й не обладает сиддхами, но и не говорит что он будда. Кто из них может быть  наставником?   Вы, как я понял выберете лжеца.

----------


## Джигме

> *Дзогченоиды!!! Может хватить перемывать кости ламе Оле?* А то ведь кто-нибудь может написать что-нибудь такое:
> 
> 
> Эх... знал бы ННР, какой дурдом в его общинах творится (не иначе как от внезапного пополнения популяции ДО бывшими учениками Оле)... Чем занимаются в его общинах инструктора, как они требуют неадекватную оплату за свою "дхармическую" деятельность и используя свой инструкторский статус для стимуляции собственного эго. А про огрию в гомпа СПбДО, которую устроил международный инструктор СМС (назвать имя?) даже говорить тошно.


Странно, ничего такого не замечал. Надо позвонить знакомому :EEK!:   А когда это было?

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме задал конретный вопрос видел ли кто проявления сидхи у учителей, а ответа так и не получил, только обвинения в пропогаде всего чего угодно...
> 
> Хотя нет один ответ был получен: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=37


Вот именно. Все почемуто считают что мне хочется на ярмарке чудеса смотреть, хотя я просто говорю об аутентичности. 
Далай Лама при всем своем величии ведет себя очень скромно  и не кричит что он Будда. Наоборот, всегда говорит что он  простой монах. И на деле реализует свой обед боддхисатвы. И я его очень уважаю. Намхай Норбу Ринпоче тоже ведет себя скромно и прикладывает максимум усилий чтобы распространять учение Дзогчен. Известный мастер дзогчена Чатрал Сангье Еше так же пример скромности и благочестия.

----------

Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

А я вот ваще не слышал чтобы какойто Лама сказал  : "Я есьм Будда.", не от Кармапы, ни от других... Видел тока на ютубе видео про одного европейца, который называл себя Буддой Майтреей, собирал хатаки у монахов в индии, и продвигал какоето своё изобретение в виде какойот раскладушки в пирамидке, или чтото около того, давно смотрел, уже не помню, но смешно было ой ой как =))))))))))))))))0

----------


## Джигме

А все разговоры про то что чудеса мне откроются только если я верю что лама Будда мне напоминают вот это выступление  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ugenpew6hU&translated=1 :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (13.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Я писал про убийц? Можете привести мои слова? Про политзаключенных я писал а про убийц и слова не было.
> А откуда возникло мнение что просветление это ношение очков?
> Падмисамбхава улетел из Тибета. Вы об это не знали?
> Где я писал что Будды сами могут вытащить существ из сансары при пассивности самих "утопающих"? 
> .....ээээээ    вы можете еще много и долго так же усердно задавать глупые вопросы, но лучше думайте прежде чем писать.
> 
> Последний вопрос : есть 2 наставника. 1-й говорит что он будда, но сиддхами не обладает. 2-й не обладает сиддхами, но и не говорит что он будда. Кто из них может быть  наставником?   Вы, как я понял выберете лжеца.


Вы не писали про убийц дословно,но когда полностью вызревает наша карма,даже Будда не сможет помочь.(хотя есть варианты,но это уже на уровне подвижничества)
Оккупация Тибета не что иное как вызревшая дурная карма.Когда всё созрело вариантов мало.Пожалуй единственный -терпеть углубляя понимание неотвратимости вызревания неблагих деяний,и стараться при этом не создавать новую негативную карму(это трудно когда тебе плохо,не создать ещё плохого)
В этом смысле освободить убийцу из тюрьмы,не будет означать помочь ему,потому как не осознав,не исправив,не прекратив заблуждений такая личность будет создавать страдания ещё и ещё.
Как можно помочь политзаключённому если у него созрела карма?
Более того выпусти вы его сегодня,наверняка он продолжит борьбу и завтра опять будет там же откуда вы его выпустили,но возможно с наибольшими потерями.
Помощь это очень растяжимое понятие.
Давая наркоману дозу,вы помогаете ему или убиваете?

Касательно оптических приборов на лице у Учителей;Вас не смущает что Будда Шакьямуни носил чашу для подаяния?
Или что он изволил вкушать пищу?
Ведь согласно вашей логике такие излишества не нужны.

Падмасамбхава улетал из Тибета,вы совершенно правы.Но прибыл туда весьма обычно,по крайней мере на границе его встречали посланники Трисонг Децена.
Но даже если бы Падмасамбхава покидал Тибет на МТВ велосипеде,это бы не отменило ключевых принципов Дхармы.А в них ничего не говорится о нарушении воздушного пространства  как о признаке пробуждения.

О выборе Учителей;я ещё не разу не получал Учения от Наставника который бы говорил что он Будда :Smilie: 
Как раз таки второй тип Учителя ,который ничего не говорит о том что он Будда подходит ко всем ныне активным Учителям.

Если вы зрите мою глупость,это великолепно!Значит в вас пробуждается различающая мудрость   :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (13.05.2009), Марица (13.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> А я вот ваще не слышал чтобы какойто Лама сказал  : "Я есьм Будда.", не от Кармапы, ни от других... Видел тока на ютубе видео про одного европейца, который называл себя Буддой Майтреей, собирал хатаки у монахов в индии, и продвигал какоето своё изобретение в виде какойот раскладушки в пирамидке, или чтото около того, давно смотрел, уже не помню, но смешно было ой ой как =))))))))))))))))0


А вы слышали признания от этих самых лам в том что они Буддами не являются :Smilie:  Или что они вовсе не тулку? :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

>

----------

Andrei Besedin (14.05.2009), Кумо (14.05.2009), Сергей Волков (14.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> А вы слышали признания от этих самых лам в том что они Буддами не являются Или что они вовсе не тулку?


Честно, что не тулку не слышал, а вот что не Будда слышал  :Smilie: . Ну вот, из того что помню, на одной из лекций Чоки Нима Ринпоче говорил про существ невидимых,  и  говорил, что Будда их видит  :Smilie: , а потом на вопрос об этих существах сказал, что он их не видит, а Будда видит  :Smilie: . Ну и Богдо Геген например всегда в лекциях говорит фразу типа "...для таких простых людей, как мы с вами..." , а ещё слышал как Патрул Ринпоче (это мне рассказывали), говорил, что он ленивый Лама  :Big Grin: . Таких можно много навспоминать =). Про 17 Кармапу ничего не скажу, потому что никогда его лекций не слушал, и с слушавшими не общался  :Smilie: .

----------


## Джигме

То GROM  вы и правда не знаете почему Будда Шакьямуни носил чашу для подаяния?
и почемуо он изволил вкушать пищу? А писания вы хорошо читали? Ладно, так уж и быть, открою вам тайну которую знают уже более 2500 лет. Принимая подношения Будда дает  возможность дающему  накопить огромную заслугу. Наверно ношение очков это  новый способ улучшить чью то карму? Например завода который их производит.

"Падмасамбхава улетал из Тибета,вы совершенно правы.Но прибыл туда весьма обычно,по крайней мере на границе его встречали посланники Трисонг Децена."
Это верно, как верно и то что по пути в Тибет Гуру Ринпоче медитировал в Непале, усмирял и связывал обетами местных духов, давал учения и спасал живых сущесть как обычно.

"Оккупация Тибета не что иное как вызревшая дурная карма.Когда всё созрело вариантов мало."  Это дурная карма местности или целого народа? Тибетцев которые жили в 1953 году или нового поколения?  Или начиная с 1953 и до тех пор пока не умрут все тибетцы? Не надо все сваливать на карму. Насколько я помню из писания насильственной смерти не подверженны только 3 типа существ. Тот кому осталось всего одно рождение до полного просветления, тот кому осталось одно рождения до архатства и тот кому осталось одно рождение для того чтобы стать анагамином. (про анагамина могу ошибится). Так что если у вас будут четки мега хорошая карма, а у меня автомат калашникова и мега плохая карма, то я очень быстро смогу завладеть и вашими четками и вашей жизнью. Если бы у Тибета 1950-х численность регулярной армии была не 6 тыс человек на все страну, и было бы современное оружие, то все могло бы быть по другому. Но верховный правитель-монах по определению плохой полководец и еще более плохой военный стратег. И не расказывайте мне сказки что у тибетцев которых мучают китайцы за то что они молятся на Далай Ламу и живут по заветам Будды плохая карма. Люди с плохой кармой вообще не могут встретится с дхармой.

"Как можно помочь политзаключённому если у него созрела карма?
Более того выпусти вы его сегодня,наверняка он продолжит борьбу и завтра опять будет там же откуда вы его выпустили,но возможно с наибольшими потерями."
А как Гуру Ринпоче защищал дхарму? Как махасиддхи Индии обращали тиртхиков  в лоно дхармы?

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Люди с плохой кармой вообще не могут встретится с дхармой.


Вот этим плохая карма и отличается от неблагой. Далай Лама трагедию Тибета тоже кармой обьясняет, так что всё именно в карме дело. Я ведь приводил пример того как махасиддха Маудгальяяна от насильственной смерти умер, это было его кармой, следом убийств совершенных в прошлом. Трагедмия тибета - это всего лишь условия для созревания неблагой кармы тех, кого эта трагедия поразила. Это не карма тибета, ни карма народа, это карма тех людей, которые от этого пострадали. Плод их благой кармы, то что они встретились с учением и практикуют, плод неблагой - это их страдания. На Миларепу тоже охотники наезжали. Благие семена приносят благие плоды, неблагие - соответственно страдания, и кто сказал, что они не могут проявляться одновременно?

----------

GROM (14.05.2009), Jinpa Soenam (14.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), куру хунг (13.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

Скажите, а почему так  важно выбрать одного Кармапу? Они-что, по-разному обучают Дхарме? 
          Чем больше, тем лучше  :Smilie: ...Время такое, на всех одного Кармапы не хватает.  :Wink: 
           А погоду наверняка каждый из нас хоть раз, но менял...И от болезней излечивался силой практики, и всяко-разно проявлял свои "сиддхи"...
            У нас у всех природа Будды. Что мешает реализовать?
            Чужие сиддхи не помогут. Свои, только свои... :Wink:

----------

Denli (13.05.2009), Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Иилья (13.05.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я вот думаю о Ламе в очках и проявляющего сиддхи и у меня когнитивный диссонанс. Помогите!

----------

Naldjorpa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

Он находится в человеческом теле. Которому свойственно болеть, стареть и умирать.
Нирманакайя все же...

----------


## Fritz

> Принимая подношения Будда дает возможность дающему накопить огромную заслугу.


Вот бы ещё обнаружить при этом дающего, даваемое и несущего заслугу, и саму заслугу также.
Единственное сидхи - освоение Дхармы, единственная заслуга - нирвана.
Вот такой вот я пафосный сегодня.  :Big Grin:

----------

Jinpa Soenam (14.05.2009), Tong Po (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> а ещё слышал как Патрул Ринпоче (это мне рассказывали), говорил, что он ленивый Лама .


Я лично слышал как Патрул Ринпоче говорил подобное, и говорил что он знает Учение возможно даже хуже обычных мирян. :Embarrassment:

----------

Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

> То GROM  вы и правда не знаете почему Будда Шакьямуни носил чашу для подаяния?
> и почемуо он изволил вкушать пищу? А писания вы хорошо читали? Ладно, так уж и быть, открою вам тайну которую знают уже более 2500 лет. Принимая подношения Будда дает  возможность дающему  накопить огромную заслугу. Наверно ношение очков это  новый способ улучшить чью то карму? Например завода который их производит.
> 
> "Падмасамбхава улетал из Тибета,вы совершенно правы.Но прибыл туда весьма обычно,по крайней мере на границе его встречали посланники Трисонг Децена."
> Это верно, как верно и то что по пути в Тибет Гуру Ринпоче медитировал в Непале, усмирял и связывал обетами местных духов, давал учения и спасал живых сущесть как обычно.
> 
> "Оккупация Тибета не что иное как вызревшая дурная карма.Когда всё созрело вариантов мало."  Это дурная карма местности или целого народа? Тибетцев которые жили в 1953 году или нового поколения?  Или начиная с 1953 и до тех пор пока не умрут все тибетцы? Не надо все сваливать на карму. Насколько я помню из писания насильственной смерти не подверженны только 3 типа существ. Тот кому осталось всего одно рождение до полного просветления, тот кому осталось одно рождения до архатства и тот кому осталось одно рождение для того чтобы стать анагамином. (про анагамина могу ошибится). Так что если у вас будут четки мега хорошая карма, а у меня автомат калашникова и мега плохая карма, то я очень быстро смогу завладеть и вашими четками и вашей жизнью. Если бы у Тибета 1950-х численность регулярной армии была не 6 тыс человек на все страну, и было бы современное оружие, то все могло бы быть по другому. Но верховный правитель-монах по определению плохой полководец и еще более плохой военный стратег. И не расказывайте мне сказки что у тибетцев которых мучают китайцы за то что они молятся на Далай Ламу и живут по заветам Будды плохая карма. Люди с плохой кармой вообще не могут встретится с дхармой.
> 
> "Как можно помочь политзаключённому если у него созрела карма?
> ...


Всё сдаюсь,думал вас смогу переспорить,но ваши познания оказались куда более обширны и вы меня проучили.
Ну не могу же я вам возражать когда вы говорите,истинные вещи.
Совершенно верно,Будда позволял народу накапливать благие причины.А Гуру Ринпоче действительно усмирял злых духов в Непале.
И в том что люди встречающиеся с Дхармой обладают хорошей кармой,с вами тоже не поспоришь.
Вы прекрасно информированы,и как мне кажется сами легко справитесь со своими вопросами.

А то что вас очки раздражают,вполне могу понять.Контактные линзы спасут от нижних миров. :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Далай Лама при всем своем величии ведет себя очень скромно и не кричит что он Будда.


А что Е.С. Гялва Кармапа XVII Тхайе Дордже или Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Ургьен Тинлей когда-либо утверждали, что они Будды? *Цитату приведите, плиз*. Именно Кармап цитату, а не их учеников, т. к. непросветлённые ученики (и просветлённые, впрочем тоже) могут воспринимать кого угодно и как угодно, в соответсвии с типом своего сознания.

----------

Denli (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

А то что Кармап двое меня лично никак не смущает- ведь и Кармапа и Далай Лама это нирманакайя Аволокитешвары. То есть Авалокитешвара уже довольно давно являет две нирманакайи одновременно, так почему бы ему не явить одновременно три?

----------

Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Всё сдаюсь,думал вас смогу переспорить,но ваши познания оказались куда более обширны и вы меня проучили.
> Ну не могу же я вам возражать когда вы говорите,истинные вещи.
> Совершенно верно,Будда позволял народу накапливать благие причины.А Гуру Ринпоче действительно усмирял злых духов в Непале.
> И в том что люди встречающиеся с Дхармой обладают хорошей кармой,с вами тоже не поспоришь.
> Вы прекрасно информированы,и как мне кажется сами легко справитесь со своими вопросами.
> 
> А то что вас очки раздражают,вполне могу понять.Контактные линзы спасут от нижних миров.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> А что Е.С. Гялва Кармапа XVII Тхайе Дордже или Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Ургьен Тинлей когда-либо утверждали, что они Будды? *Цитату приведите, плиз*. Именно Кармап цитату, а не их учеников, т. к. непросветлённые ученики (и просветлённые, впрочем тоже) могут воспринимать кого угодно и как угодно, в соответсвии с типом своего сознания.


 Лично их нет. Но когда их  последователи говорят что они Будды, странно что они не коментируют этого. Если, к примеру, Оле Нидал или Тай Ситу скажут что их Кармапы адские сотоняги они тоже будут об этом молчать? :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> Лично их нет.


На нет и суда нет.




> Но когда их последователи говорят что они Будды, странно что они не коментируют этого.


А Вы когда-нибудь слышали общемахаянский тезис о том, что сансара тождественна нирване? Если нет, то попросите своего учителя рассказать об этом. Это интересно. Так вот, если сансара тождественна нирване, то и "сансарические существа" тождественны "нирваническим". А в нирване у нас только Будды, следовательно что? Правильно - *ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА* - Будды (по крайней мере потенциально), а коренной Лама (а Кармапа для последователей Карма Кагью именно коренной лама) тем более. Поскольку именно Он является держателем всех Учений и методов Кагью, то, значит именно он является проводником и учителем всей Дхармы всех Будд (для последователей Кагью), а, значит, в этом смысле - Будда. Ибо чем ценен Будда? А именно тем, что он поведал Дхарму людям в нашу эпоху, т.е. его главная ценность не в сиддхах или ещё в чём, а в том, что он дал Учение о том как переплыть Океан Сансары. Так что *любого* ламу, дающего учение Будды в этом смысле можно считать самим Буддой.

З.Ы. Кстати, а с чего Вы взяли, что они этого не комментируют? Может и комментируют, просто Вы об этом не слышали. Мне лично как-то (см. выше) по барабану.

----------

Eternal Jew (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ёлы-палы, да почему же из любого треда получается драка, из любого набора деталей - пулемёт?

Игорь, разделяя твой взгляд на АП и ОН, не понимаю, зачем эти шпионские игры с выяснением, откуда человек пришёл. То же самое касается Denli, записавшего автора темы в провокаторы. Это вы первые начали троллить человека, и это из-за вас тема превратилась в спор о том, кто кому больше не нравится - ДО или АП. Обоим замечание и *просьба прекратить оффтопик*.

----------

Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Марица

> 


            Помирились,и ладушки... :Smilie:  Сейчас мои давние мысли на один предмет сплотят Вас еще крепче (не смогла начать новую тему,-нет прав, наверное). Но лучше претерпеть гонения чтимых мною "сутропредержащих", чем оставаться при собственном воззрении всю жизнь, так и не отдав его людям на суд праведный  :Wink: 




> Принимая подношения Будда дает возможность дающему накопить огромную заслугу.


                 Накопление заслуг-естественное, а не искусственно созданное следствие. К примеру, спасение жизни-гораздо бОльший шанс обрести блага в будущем нежели подношение пищи...Однако Будда не тонул  прилюдно пару раз за день, давая возможность себя вытащить на бережок... :Cool: 
                 Мы либо помогаем живым существам, либо-нет (всякие бывают обстоятельства). Это происходит спонтанно. Но мы не подсчитываем в уме "баллы", приплюсовывая их к накопленным заслугам. "Баллы", как воспитательный момент, нужны, скорее людям, воспитанным по "закону джунглей" (хотя  даже у них порой бывает побуждение помочь ближнему). Вот,-для взращивания в них бодхичитты и существуют правила и заповеди. 
                  Добрый человек, накормивший бродячую собаку, накопит ничуть не менее заслуг нежели накормивший Будду. А может, и больше...Особенно, если помогает животному без предварительных рассуждений "о маме в прежних жизнях". Просто помогает беспомощному существу,- бескорыстно, без ожидания дивидендов в будущем.ИМХО.
                  Из отсутствия понимания этой сути и произрастают трения учеников у трона Учителя за право "накопить заслуги".  Хотя высшее подношение Учителю-собственная реализация (она же-Абсолютная Бодхичитта).

----------

Tong Po (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> И им уже не объяснишь, что есть ещё Чокьи Нима, Патрул Палден Шераб, Чогьял Намкай Норб Римпоче.
> Всё, для них уже в этой жизни дорога буддизм закрыта.


Хоть и оффтопик, но всё же. А Вы не задумывались, что какая-то часть людей может всё тоже самое подумать после лекций Чокьи Нима и т.д.? И всё для них буддизм не интересен, дорого закрыта. Им может именно Оле нужен? Может же такое быть? Может. Ведь люди, считающие своим ламой Оле есть и это факт. И от буддизма они не отвернулись. И это полная чушь считать, что все остальные традиции они поносят и других Учителей дураками называют. Это тоже факт. 

И, потом, тема-то ведь, действительно не о Нидале. Может хватит с ним бороться? Он есть. Нравится Вам это или нет. И он- буддист. Нравится Вам это или нет.

----------

Denli (14.05.2009), Jinpa Soenam (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

По теме. Вопрос о чудесах вполне нормален, по крайней мере, в контексте тибетского буддизма. Но учитель не обязан демонстрировать сиддхи кому ни попадя. Кармапа XVI тоже не каждый день являл чудеса и некоторым западным зрителям, возможно, казался просто толстым, весёлым монахом. О многих его чудесах стало известно уже после смерти, из воспоминаний близких учеников и слуг.

Когда Кармапа XVII Ургьен Тринле Дордже посетил в прошлом году США и дал ряд посвящений, в небе были яркие радуги: http://www.zurmangkagyudindonesia.or...a-rainbow3.jpg

Чтобы произошло чудо (нарушение привычных законов нашего, кармически обусловленного мира), нужна не только чудотворная мощь учителя, но и наша готовность воспринять её, наша открытость. Кармическая возможность увидеть чудо. Нам это труднее, потому что с детства в голову вбивался материалистический, рационалистический взгляд на мир. У нас в голове всё разложено по полочкам и мы заранее "знаем", что возможно, а что нет. Если с верой и благоговением относиться к учителю и Учению, узришь чудеса. Со скептическим "экспериментальным" подходом - "А ну-ка покажи, на что ты способен, тогда, может, и уверую" - никаких чудес не будет.

Сиддхи бывают разные, для обретения некоторых нужно специализироваться на определённых тантрийских практиках. И есть разные уровни реализации этих практик, Например, в результате практик долгой жизни кто-то обретает бессмертие, а кто-то преодолевает тяжёлые болезни и ради учеников продлевает отпущенный кармой срок жизни, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Сиддхи и вообще духовный уровень совсем не обязательно отражаются на здоровье физического тела, поэтому вообще непонятна претензия насчёт очков. Тело учителя тоже постепенно изнашивается, слабеет, стареет. Думаю, у большинства тибетских учителей есть так называемая нагрузочная миопия, вызванная спазмом аккомодации из-за постоянного зрительного напряжения. Представьте себе, какой у них объём чтения с самых ранних лет! В принципе, такую близорукость лучше лечить специальными релаксационными упражнениями, но это уже другая тема.

----------

Tong Po (14.05.2009), Александр С (14.05.2009), Аньезка (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> А то что Кармап двое меня лично никак не смущает- ведь и Кармапа и Далай Лама это нирманакайя Аволокитешвары. То есть Авалокитешвара уже довольно давно являет две нирманакайи одновременно, так почему бы ему не явить одновременно три?


Дело в том что 16 Кармапа про 2 17 ничего не говорил :Smilie:  Он говорил что 17 будет "желтым" и будеет лучше 16-го. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Джигме

> На нет и суда нет.
> 
> 
> 
> А Вы когда-нибудь слышали общемахаянский тезис о том, что сансара тождественна нирване? Если нет, то попросите своего учителя рассказать об этом. Это интересно. Так вот, если сансара тождественна нирване, то и "сансарические существа" тождественны "нирваническим". А в нирване у нас только Будды, следовательно что? Правильно - *ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА* - Будды (по крайней мере потенциально), а коренной Лама (а Кармапа для последователей Карма Кагью именно коренной лама) тем более. Поскольку именно Он является держателем всех Учений и методов Кагью, то, значит именно он является проводником и учителем всей Дхармы всех Будд (для последователей Кагью), а, значит, в этом смысле - Будда. Ибо чем ценен Будда? А именно тем, что он поведал Дхарму людям в нашу эпоху, т.е. его главная ценность не в сиддхах или ещё в чём, а в том, что он дал Учение о том как переплыть Океан Сансары. Так что *любого* ламу, дающего учение Будды в этом смысле можно считать самим Буддой.
> 
> З.Ы. Кстати, а с чего Вы взяли, что они этого не комментируют? Может и комментируют, просто Вы об этом не слышали. Мне лично как-то (см. выше) по барабану.


Тогда из ваших слов выходит что   по голове надо всех наставников бить, ибо мы уже в нирване :Big Grin:  А они нас, глупцы, спасать хотят, учения дают :Big Grin:   Глупости вы какие то говорите. :Big Grin: Не путайте реальность с фантазией. И вообще что вы здесь делаете? Вы же уже в нирване :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

Господа! Может кто-нибудь будет по теме отвечать, а не разводить флуд и флеймица??

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кажется, я ответил вам по теме: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=175
И не я один.

----------


## Джигме

> Кажется, я ответил вам по теме: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=175
> И не я один.


Так и спасибо вам за это :Smilie:  Я даже видео этого видел. Дождь прекратился и засияли радуги, когда Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей приехал.  Только таких как вы меньшинство :Confused:

----------


## Джигме

> А Вас не затруднит про "желтого" источник предоставить? Чрезвычайно интересно


Дык сам Оле Нидал рассказывал :Big Grin:  Странно что вы не знали этого :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> да


И он подтвердил что это были не галюцинации (не подумайте что я насмехаюсь)?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Дык сам Оле Нидал рассказывал Странно что вы не знали этого


Много раз слышал от Оле слова 16-го Кармапы о том, что 17 Кармапа будет лучше него (16-го Кармапы). Но про то, что он будет "желтым", я не слышал никогда, уж не обессудьте :Wink:

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда из ваших слов выходит что по голове надо всех наставников бить, ибо мы уже в нирване А они нас, глупцы, спасать хотят, учения дают Глупости вы какие то говорите.Не путайте реальность с фантазией. И вообще что вы здесь делаете? Вы же уже в нирване


Отнюдь. *Из моих слов это не выходит.* Просто это* Вы интерпретируете* мои слова *в меру своей распущенности*. Хотите кого-то бить по голове? Так это неблагое действие. Спросите у своего Учителя, если он Вам не объяснил, то зря -  Нидал, кстати объясняет. Ну да это Ваши проблемы. Рекомендую почитать хотя бы "Дхарма Санграху" Нагарджуны, там есть про это. А то что Вы не знаете о тождестве сансары и нирваны очень жаль. Ибо вся Махаяна (все методы) строятся именно исходя из этой предпосылки. То есть глупости говорите именно Вы и не надо мне Ваши измышления приписывать. Не поняли смысла написанного мной - попросите (вежливо) уточнить - не надо придумывать только.

Если Вы не считаете Е.С. Гьялва Капмапу XVII Тхайе Дордже Кармапой - это исключительно Ваши личные проблемы. И касаются они только Вас. Тхайе Дордже узнан Е.С. Шамаром Ринпоче- этого вполне достаточно. Урьгьен Тинлей узнан Е.С. Тай Ситу Ринпоче - этого тоже вполне достаточно. Так что Кармап у нас (в Кагью) - два. Несмотря на то, что Вам об этом Е.С. Кармапа XVI Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже не говорил. И мы в Кагью можем, благодаря сострадательной активности Авалокитешвары, выбрать Кармапу в соответсвии со своим типом сознания. А Ваш бред - всего лишь наше сансарное восприятие. Не более.

----------

Eternal Jew (14.05.2009), Naldjorpa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И он подтвердил что это были не галюцинации (не подумайте что я насмехаюсь)?


Как любят говорить Учителя (по-моему, слышал это из уст Намкая Норбу): "если вам приснился учитель - хорошенько проверьте: не Мара ли это приходил!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Кстати я вообще не понимаю такого уровня неприятия ситуации с двумя Кармапами - со стороны дзогченпа. Нингмапинцы как-то всегда проще относились к количественному фактору. Ни два Дзогчена Ринпоче, ни три Дуджома Ринпоче ни у кого истерики не вызывают. Если даже рационализировать ситуацию до предела - и решить что *все* они не Тулку - так что с того? В любом случае, к обучению Тулку относятся со всей строгостью, зачастую строже, чем к обучению рядовых монахов. И два очень хорошо подготовленных Учителя, в любом случае, - лучше чем один.

----------

Denli (14.05.2009), Eternal Jew (14.05.2009), Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Ray (14.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (14.05.2009), Александр С (14.05.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> И два очень хорошо подготовленных Учителя, в любом случае, - лучше чем один.


+100

----------


## Джигме

> Отнюдь. *Из моих слов это не выходит.* Просто это* Вы интерпретируете* мои слова *в меру своей распущенности*. Хотите кого-то бить по голове? Так это неблагое действие. Спросите у своего Учителя, если он Вам не объяснил, то зря -  Нидал, кстати объясняет. Ну да это Ваши проблемы. Рекомендую почитать хотя бы "Дхарма Санграху" Нагарджуны, там есть про это. А то что Вы не знаете о тождестве сансары и нирваны очень жаль. Ибо вся Махаяна (все методы) строятся именно исходя из этой предпосылки. То есть глупости говорите именно Вы и не надо мне Ваши измышления приписывать. Не поняли смысла написанного мной - попросите (вежливо) уточнить - не надо придумывать только.
> 
> Если Вы не считаете Е.С. Гьялва Капмапу XVII Тхайе Дордже Кармапой - это исключительно Ваши личные проблемы. И касаются они только Вас. Тхайе Дордже узнан Е.С. Шамаром Ринпоче- этого вполне достаточно. Урьгьен Тинлей узнан Е.С. Тай Ситу Ринпоче - этого тоже вполне достаточно. Так что Кармап у нас (в Кагью) - два. Несмотря на то, что Вам об этом Е.С. Кармапа XVI Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже не говорил. И мы в Кагью можем, благодаря сострадательной активности Авалокитешвары, выбрать Кармапу в соответсвии со своим типом сознания. А Ваш бред - всего лишь наше сансарное восприятие. Не более.


Я даже не хочу коментировать. Вам сколько лет вообще? У меня такое впечатление что вы еще в детский сад ходите.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вам сколько лет вообще?


35. А Вам?




> У меня такое впечатление что вы еще в детский сад ходите.


Объяснитесь. 




> Я даже не хочу коментировать.


Конечно не хотите. И я понимаю почему.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ни два Дзогчена Ринпоче, ни три Дуджома Ринпоче ни у кого истерики не вызывают. .


Вроде это Патрула Ринпоче три. Дуджомов двое, кажется.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Вроде это Патрула Ринпоче три. Дуджомов двое, кажется.


Дайте плиз инфу про трёх патрулов =). Дхармавики тока одного выдаёт, хочу ещё 2х узнать в лицо, а то для меня это новости =).

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати я вообще не понимаю такого уровня неприятия ситуации с двумя Кармапами - со стороны дзогченпа. Нингмапинцы как-то всегда проще относились к количественному фактору. Ни два Дзогчена Ринпоче, ни три Дуджома Ринпоче ни у кого истерики не вызывают. Если даже рационализировать ситуацию до предела - и решить что *все* они не Тулку - так что с того? В любом случае, к обучению Тулку относятся со всей строгостью, зачастую строже, чем к обучению рядовых монахов. И два очень хорошо подготовленных Учителя, в любом случае, - лучше чем один.


В ньингма никто не устраивает разборок и не раскалывает сангху. Так же не слышал чтобы кто-то кого-то поливал грязью.  Кстати, вы не против чтобы для китайцев избрать китайского Далай Ламу? Будет их тоже два.  Китайцы ой как рады будут. И вообще, для русских-русского, для афро-афро. А что нормальных учителей подготовить и все тут. Чего в этом плохого, да? А без лжи никак я смотрю не обойтись?
А еще вон как Tong Po объявить что все мы Будды и что сансара тождественна нирване. И сразу все в раю очутимся. Главное ведь верить, да?

----------


## Гьялцен

А на БФ пару лет назад было обсуждение, даже сайты всех трех Патрулов приводились. Один живет в Непале, другой в Тибете, а третий в Бельгии (он к нам приезжает). В поиске по БФ надо порыться, а сайты англоязычные были.

----------


## Джигме

> 35. А Вам?
> 
> 
> 
> Объяснитесь. 
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно не хотите. И я понимаю почему.


1  Мне 28


2   Такую несвязную чушь как вы несут только дети


3   Вы ничего не понимаете, потому что не хотите.  Ах да, вы же говорили что уже в нирване, и все мы Будды....  что же вы так дергаетесь нервно в нирване, товарищ Будда? Вы судя по всему яростный нидаловец, да?

----------


## куру хунг

> Кстати я вообще не понимаю такого уровня неприятия ситуации с двумя Кармапами - со стороны дзогченпа.


 Ах ну ладно последнии 5 копеек перед дорогой.
 Легба, нет неприятия 2-ух  Кармап, блин ну сколько уже можно объяснять.

  Тупо следую ННР-*будет 1 Кармапа-хорошо, будет-2 Кармапа ещё лучше.
 Но сначала давайте дождёмся когда они начнут учить, и только тогда всё станет понятно, какой Кармапа правильный, или правильные оба.*

 Есть неприятие духа воинственного фанатизма на почве этого конфликта в Кагью, когда ученики ОН, всё более начинают напоминать,  не буддистов, а в лучшем случае футбольных фанов, а иногда и хунвейбинов.

 Но для того, что б в этом убедиться нужно походить в центры АП, а не трещать правильными словами на форумах.

----------

Дондог (02.04.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> А еще вон как Tong Po объявить что все мы Будды


Я этого не объявлял. Не врите. Это тоже неблагое действие (их десять всего). Я писал: по-крайне мере потенциально. И  ещё кое-что. Вам просто недоступно, видимо.

А тождестве сансары и нирваны:

 в ваджраяне, обычно известной как тантрийский буддизм, существует учение об абсолютном тождестве сансары (феноменального, обусловленного бытия) и нирваны («инобытия», безусловной ценности). Почему же сансара и нирвана тождественны? Потому что, утверждают буддисты1 источником (тиб. ‘byung-nas) своим они имеют дхармакаю. В своем сочинении «Карнатантра» Нацог-Рандол пишет: «В те времена, когда еще не прояснился Будда в результате познания, не стал он известен через тело и мудрости2, когда еще не появились обычные тысяча два будды и необычные будды еще не появились на одной пылинке в количестве бесчисленного множества пылинок, когда они не становились, не сидели, не пришли; когда дух, не познав самого себя, еще не стал живым существом… Время давно прошедшее, когда не было ничего. Тогда вишая (тиб. yul) своим содержанием была абсолютно очищенной шуньей в дхармовом пространстве и имела потенцию появления элементов. (Она) была как центр широкого мирового пространства, не была загрязнена ни тонкими, ни грубыми махабхутами, была чиста и без грязи, как зеркало, очищенное от ржавчины, и стала основой появления всего, как ясная шунья»3.

Но если в некие отдаленные времена дхармакая существовала как единое целое и лишь впоследствии разделилась, то почему можно утверждать, что бытие безначально? Потому, отвечают буддисты, что нет в сансаре той точки отсчета, начиная с которой можно было бы сказать: вот, здесь начало. Дхармакая, которая имела в своей реальности потенцию возникновения элементов, однажды проявившись во времени и пространстве в соответствии с законом зависимого становления, реализовала эту потенцию как безначальное прошлое, совершенствующееся настоящее и еще не реализованное (но уже существующее в ней) будущее.
В основу разделения дхармакаи будддисты ставят вместерожденное (lhan-skyes, sahaja) неведение. Вместерожденным оно называется потому, что оно «рождено» вместе с мудростью (уе-shes) дхармакаи. Точка расхождения сансары и нирваны образовалась там, где неведение, создавая сансару, стало причиной дифференциации: «Те, которые не узнали своего лица и положили в основу истинность существования всего через вместерожденное неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, которые узнали свои лица через познание самого себя, стали буддами».

Эта дифференциация, утверждают буддисты, происходила следующим образом.

Дхармакая, говорят они, обладает реальностью и сущностью: реальностью ее является шуньята (ston-pa-nyid), а сущностью – Ясный Свет (’od-gsal). Из самой сущности дхармакаи, из разделившегося на пять компонентов Ясного Света ее, выделилось как несовершенная часть «тело» заблудшего духа, и, омраченное неведением, идя в сансару, создавая сансару, мучительно дифференцировалось, создавая пять скандх. Так было установлено имманентное бытие. В том, что это бытие существует реально, убеждает нас единственно неведение (с сопровождающими его моральными несовершенствами – nyon-mongs), послужившее причиной и основой иллюзорной (sgyu) и мучительной дифференциации единого – дхармакаи. Уничтожение, подавление этого неведения есть путь, ведущий от мучительной дифференциации к блаженной интеграции Единого.

На первой ступени этого пути буддисты признают необходимым понимание всего реально существующего (yod-pa, sattva) как пустого, как шуньи. Нет ничего, что бы реально существовало и не было бы пустым, не было бы шуньей. Оно лишь кажется действительно существующим, благодаря омрачающему действию на наш ум неведения (ma-rig-pa, avidya).

Все познаваемые объекты пусты. Это называется шуньей познаваемых объектов, или шуньей внешнего (phyi-stong-pa-nyid).
Все познаваемые объекты состоят из комплекса элементов-дхарм и поэтому не имеют своего «я». Ведь «я» — это некое конкретное единичное, оно должно обладать некой сущностью, а объекты, состоящие из элементов мгновенных (skad-cig-ma), постоянно меняющихся (mi-rtag-ра, anitya), обладают лишь формой (gsugs), с ее переменчивостью и признаками (mtshan-nyid). Если взять конкретную вещь и подвергнуть ее анализу, то мы, разлагая ее на составные части все далее и далее, обнаружим лишь пустоту и ничего конкретного за нею. Эти пустые формы и свойства (признаки) конкретного материального бытия (yul) «существуют» объективно и независимо от нашего (индивидуального) сознания, но они эфемерны, иллюзорны, и потому – шунья.

Далее: Нагарджуна (2–3 вв.) в Мулямадхьямика-карике высказывает убежденность в том, что сансара и нирвана различны лишь с точки зрения эмпирической истины, тогда как в перспективе конечной истины нет ничего, что их разделяло бы, и их «концы» совпадают.

Ещё: Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол «Полёт Гаруды». "...В состоянии осознанности нет разделения на сансару и нирвану. Взгляните из неподвижного пространства непосредственного знания на все явления, иллюзорные, как отражение в зеркале: что бы ни проявлялось, его нельзя попробовать на вкус, его существование невозможно доказать. В этом измерении сансара и нирвана не существуют, и всё является Дхармакайей. 
Все существа, скитающиеся в трёх мирах сансары, останутся пойманными в ловушку двойственности, *пока они не осознают, что внутри их собственного восприятия пребывает изначальная осознанность, исконное тождество всех явлений сансары и нирваны.* В силу омрачённости разделения на субъект и объект они считают сансару и нирвану различными состояниями ума. Они остаются в оковах, потому что видят двойственность там, где истина – недвойственность.

А вот и Е.С. Далай Лама XIV Тенцзин Гьяцо: "Зависимое возникновение означает возникновение чего-либо в зависимости от иных, отличных от него факторов. Мы можем понимать это на трёх уровнях. Все явления сансары возникают зависимо от неосознанности. Именно в этом смысле сформулировано положение о двенадцати звеньях зависимого возникновения. Ещё с одной точки зрения все находящиеся в действии, нестатичные явления возникают зависимо от причин, условий и частей. Однако, школа мадхьямика-прасангика использует зависимое возникновение, чтобы дать понять, что существование всех явлений — сансары и нирваны, нестатичных и статичных — устанавливается зависимо просто благодаря умственному обозначению.

... Первый Панчен-лама объясняет, как научиться видеть всё подобно иллюзии, с той глубокой осознанностью, с которой мы возвращаемся из полной поглощённости пустотой. 
...Текст продолжает: 

"Познав таким образом [одну вещь, ты увидишь] тождественность природы всех явлений сансары и нирваны."

Достаточно? Или эти Учителя, недемонстрировавшие лично Вам сддх недостаточно для Вас аффтаритетны?

----------

Legba (14.05.2009), Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А то что Вы не знаете о тождестве сансары и нирваны очень жаль. Ибо вся Махаяна (все методы) строятся именно исходя из этой предпосылки.


Тождественны на абсолютном уровне, а не на относительном, в котором мы с вами обитаем, только как потенциальные Будды, а не действительные.
Вы понимаете разницу между относительным и абсолютным, потенциальным и действительным?

----------

Джигме (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> 1 Мне 28


Ну ясно тогда - молодой, горячий.  :Smilie: 




> 2 Такую несвязную чушь как вы несут только дети


Какую конкретно яушь? А, ну да. Всё что Вы недопоняли - чушь. Ясно. Удачи в поисках сиддх.




> Вы ничего не понимаете, потому что не хотите.


А чего конкретно я понять должен? Я вижу, что из всех участников дискуссии Вашу точку зрения никто не разделяет. Ни "нидаловцы", ни "антинидаловцы".




> что же вы так дергаетесь нервно в нирване, товарищ Будда? Вы судя по всему яростный нидаловец, да?


Так это Вы дёргаетесь: сколько мне лет выясняете, комментировать отказываетесь, утверждаете, что мой уровень развития на уровне дет.сада, яростным "нидаловцем" ругаете. По-моему всё вполне очевидно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Тождественны на абсолютном уровне, а не на относительном, в котором мы с вами обитаем, только как потенциальные Будды, а не действительные.


Дык я так и написал. Читайте внимательно, там в скобочках написано: по-крайней мере потенциально. А ниже написал в каком смысле буддийских учителей можно считать буддами и даже подчеркунул это. Внимательнее будте, внимательнее...

----------


## Legba

По поводу воплощений Дуджома Ринпоче. Воплощений три - тело, речь и ум. 

1. Воплощение ума - Sangye Pema Zhepa Rinpoche - родился в Тибете, внук предидущего Дуджома Ринпоче. 
Это воплощение распознано в 1993 Таре Кандро. 
Подтвердили воплощение - Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче, Чатрал Ринпоче и Тинлей Норбу Ринпоче. Также воплощение одобрено Минлинг Триченом Ринпоче, Пенором Ринпоче и Его Святейшество Сакья Тризином. 

2. Воплощение тела - Tenzin Yeshe Dorje Rinpoche - родился в Бутане. Это воплощение подтверждено ЕСДЛ 14, Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче, Трулшик Ринпоче. 

3. Воплощение речи - Sungtrul Rinpoche - родился в США. Он внук Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче. Распознан Его Святейшеством Могса Ринпоче.

По поводу воплощений Патрула Ринпоче.
Два воплощения - в Монастыре Дзогчен, в Кхаме.

1. Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче
Живет в Бельгии, приезжает в Россию. Активно участвует в жизни монастыря Дзогчен в Кхаме. 
Российский сайт - http://www.patrulrinpoche.ru/

2. Кхенпо Патрул Ринпоче
Насколько я знаю, живет в Тибете. С Раньяк Патрулом Ринпоче они, естественно, знакомы.

3. Есть еще Патрул Джигме Рикпей Дордже Палсангпо Ринпоче.
Однако, насколько я понял отсюда, это перерождение Патрула Самтена Пунцока, а не Патрул Орджен Джигме Чоки Вангпо (Великого Первого Патрула). Хотя, возможно, я и ошибаюсь.

Больше вариантов мне лично не известно.

----------

Naldjorpa (14.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (14.05.2009), Вова Л. (14.05.2009), Дондог (02.04.2011), Марица (14.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (14.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Дык я так и написал. Читайте внимательно, там в скобочках написано: по-крайней мере потенциально. А ниже написал в каком смысле буддийских учителей можно считать буддами и даже подчеркунул это. Внимательнее будте, внимательнее...


Я внимателен к контексту беседы про сиддхи, которые (по мнению оппонентов Джигме) открываются ученику, если он верит, что его учитель - будда, а если не верит, то и не увидит как учитель сквозь стены проходит, а всё это аргументируется тождественностью нирваны и сансары.  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Джигме (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Тут кажется забыли самый главный критерий - личную кармическую связь ученика с Учителем. Чувствуете преданность? - Да - вперед! Нет - на нет и суда нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Denli, я бы почистил не только сообщения Игоря, к чему вы призываете в своих жалобах, но и ваши. Просто как оффтопик. Хватит холиварить в чужой теме, которая вообще не об этом.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Так, хватит. Раз остальные модераторы заняты другими вещами, почищу тему я. У Игоря уже и так красная карточка, получите жёлтую.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Давайте общаться помягче, без "глупостей" и перехода на личности.

----------


## Bob

Перерыв окончен-раунд 13й! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Джигме

> Тут кажется забыли самый главный критерий - личную кармическую связь ученика с Учителем. Чувствуете преданность? - Да - вперед! Нет - на нет и суда нет.


То есть если я пойду за лжекармапой,  то у меня есть кармическая связь с лжецами? Вообще логично.  Только кроме лжецов за ним пойдут еще и те кто интересуется, но не разбирается в буддизме, а верит любителям сказок, что мы уже давно все в нирване, тока мы об этом не знаем еще. :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Перерыв окончен-раунд 13й!


Готов к бою!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob

> а верит любителям сказок, что мы уже давно все в нирване, тока мы об этом не знаем еще.


Джигме ну вам же уже обьяснили что Нирвана от Сансары неотделима и тождествнна ей, приведя цитаты учителей. Сами поразмышляйте: если нет страданий зачем и как от них избавлятся, а если нет избавления от страданий значит это не страдание и от него не нужно избавляться так? Болезнь потому и болезнь что предпологает исцеление, а исцеление поэтому и исцеление потому что предпологает соответственно наличие болезни. Также и Нирвана бессмысленна без Сансары и наоборот. Я постарался обьяснить своими словами. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Naldjorpa

> То есть если я пойду за лжекармапой,  то у меня есть кармическая связь с лжецами? Вообще логично.  Только кроме лжецов за ним пойдут еще и те кто интересуется, но не разбирается в буддизме, а верит любителям сказок, что мы уже давно все в нирване, тока мы об этом не знаем еще.


ну если принимать во внимание закон кармы то так и есть. Если ктото идёт за лжекармапой, то он сам видимо когдато людей обманывал, имхо. И все кто за ним идут такие же. А вот у кого с этим всё в порядке, от они либо поймут кто такое лжекармапа, либо встретят другого учителя и поймут что это их 
учитель.

ЗЫ: Не нравится мне это слово лжекармапа... Кармапа он и в африке Кармапа, давайте без этого ярлыка. Всем же обьяснили, что кармап должно быть два, есь сугубо-личные претензии к учителю, не следуйте ему, ваше дело. А то, что там ученики чудить могут... ну дык оно везде так было и всегда, в тибете вон тоже войны между школами были, это человечекий фактор, учителя тут не при чём, ни Кармапа ни Далай Лама не воевали  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> И два очень хорошо подготовленных Учителя, в любом случае, - лучше чем один.


Так ведь тулковость и смысл тулковости и заключаются в обучении, подготовке и последующей передаче обучения и подготовке, а не в том, что некто\нечто "переродился" и терь ходит в другом теле, учит учеников понимаешь. Перерождается Дхарма и её передача. В буддизме не верят в некое перерождающееся в другом теле, это анатмавада называеца. Так что тулку может быть сколько угодно, хоть как в кинофильме Матрица2, лишь бы они подготовлены были, вот что ограничивает количество - качество.

----------

Novozhilov Sergey (14.05.2009), Tong Po (15.05.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> То есть если я пойду за лжекармапой,  то у меня есть кармическая связь с лжецами? Вообще логично.  Только кроме лжецов за ним пойдут еще и те кто интересуется, но не разбирается в буддизме, а верит любителям сказок, что мы уже давно все в нирване, тока мы об этом не знаем еще.


Какие лжецы? В тибетской традиции считается нормальным делом, когда 1 Учитель имеет несколько Тулку и наоборот - разные Учителя проявляются в 1-ом Тулку. Кроме того, как Вам уже здесь говорили, учитель, прошедший все ступени подготовки и обучение под надзором других квалифицированных учителей априори является аутентичным Учителем Дхармы. 
О лжецах пожалуйста в тему "Ньингма на Украине".

----------

Denli (15.05.2009), Tong Po (15.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> О лжецах пожалуйста в тему "Ньингма на Украине".


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiffany

Джигме, а вы уверены, что Вам олжны что-то демонстрировать? Вот был такой Ургьен Ринпоче, слышали? А о чудесах его слышали? Нет! Потому что дал он обет не демонстрировать чудес. А ведь сам уважаемый Вами Кармапа XVI  просил его о посвящении в определенный раздел Учения. Как же так получилось, что Ургьену для Кармапы не пришлось на голове воду кипятить? :Smilie:  Но если это для Вас все-таки важно, то Вам прсто надо продолжить поиски того, кто продемонстрирует для вас что-то великолепное. Только Вы заранее определитесь, какое "чудо" будет для Вас убедительным.

----------

Denli (15.05.2009), Tong Po (15.05.2009), Марица (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я внимателен к контексту беседы про сиддхи, которые (по мнению оппонентов Джигме) открываются ученику, если он верит, что его учитель - будда, а если не верит, то и не увидит как учитель сквозь стены проходит, а всё это аргументируется тождественностью нирваны и сансары.


А ко мне это какое отношение имеет? Вы же на мою реплику отвечали. А я совсем о другом говорил. Я повторю, если Вам трудно на 10-ю страницу темы самостоятельно заглянуть:


Повтор:

"... А в нирване у нас только Будды, следовательно что? Правильно - ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА - Будды (*по крайней мере потенциально*), а коренной Лама (а Кармапа для последователей Карма Кагью именно коренной лама) тем более. Поскольку именно Он является держателем всех Учений и методов Кагью, то, значит именно он является проводником и учителем всей Дхармы всех Будд (для последователей Кагью), а, значит, *в этом смысле* - Будда. Ибо чем ценен Будда? А именно тем, что он поведал Дхарму людям в нашу эпоху, *т.е. его главная ценность не в сиддхах или ещё в чём, а в том, что он дал Учение о том как переплыть Океан Сансары.* Так что любого ламу, дающего учение Будды *в этом смысле* можно считать самим Буддой."

Ну а теперь скажите мне где же тут аргументация сиддх и где же тут слова про веру учеников в Учителя? Где? Нету. Просто у господина, жаждующего демонстрации сиддх, были претензии к тому, что якобы Е.С. Гьялва Карпмапа XVII называет себя буддой, я попросил процитировать слова Кармапы об этом и выяснилось, что нет таких слов. Тогда у господина, жаждущего демонстрации сиддх возникла претензия к последователям Кармапы, которые его якобы считают буддой (слова этих гипотетических последователей также приведены не были) и опять к Кармапе, который якобы не комментирует это (причём так ли это или нет опять-таки не выяснилось). Вот *именно на эти претензии* я и ответил. Я достаточно доступно пояснил? Или есть ещё непонятки? Давайте тогда сформулируйте более конкретно, по пунктам.

----------


## Tong Po

> если я пойду за лжекармапой


А кто у нас "лжекармапа"? Кто признал кого-то лжекармапой? Только конкретно, с цитатами тех, у кого есть согласно традиции школ тибетского буддизма признавать или не признавать кого-либо тулку.

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме, а вы уверены, что Вам олжны что-то демонстрировать? Вот был такой Ургьен Ринпоче, слышали? А о чудесах его слышали? Нет! Потому что дал он обет не демонстрировать чудес. А ведь сам уважаемый Вами Кармапа XVI  просил его о посвящении в определенный раздел Учения. Как же так получилось, что Ургьену для Кармапы не пришлось на голове воду кипятить? Но если это для Вас все-таки важно, то Вам прсто надо продолжить поиски того, кто продемонстрирует для вас что-то великолепное. Только Вы заранее определитесь, какое "чудо" будет для Вас убедительным.


А вы уверенны что нет?

----------


## Джигме

> А ко мне это какое отношение имеет? Вы же на мою реплику отвечали. А я совсем о другом говорил. Я повторю, если Вам трудно на 10-ю страницу темы самостоятельно заглянуть:
> 
> 
> Повтор:
> 
> "... А в нирване у нас только Будды, следовательно что? Правильно - ВСЕ СУЩЕСТВА - Будды (*по крайней мере потенциально*), а коренной Лама (а Кармапа для последователей Карма Кагью именно коренной лама) тем более. Поскольку именно Он является держателем всех Учений и методов Кагью, то, значит именно он является проводником и учителем всей Дхармы всех Будд (для последователей Кагью), а, значит, *в этом смысле* - Будда. Ибо чем ценен Будда? А именно тем, что он поведал Дхарму людям в нашу эпоху, *т.е. его главная ценность не в сиддхах или ещё в чём, а в том, что он дал Учение о том как переплыть Океан Сансары.* Так что любого ламу, дающего учение Будды *в этом смысле* можно считать самим Буддой."
> 
> Ну а теперь скажите мне где же тут аргументация сиддх и где же тут слова про веру учеников в Учителя? Где? Нету. Просто у господина, жаждующего демонстрации сиддх, были претензии к тому, что якобы Е.С. Гьялва Карпмапа XVII называет себя буддой, я попросил процитировать слова Кармапы об этом и выяснилось, что нет таких слов. Тогда у господина, жаждущего демонстрации сиддх возникла претензия к последователям Кармапы, которые его якобы считают буддой (слова этих гипотетических последователей также приведены не были) и опять к Кармапе, который якобы не комментирует это (причём так ли это или нет опять-таки не выяснилось). Вот *именно на эти претензии* я и ответил. Я достаточно доступно пояснил? Или есть ещё непонятки? Давайте тогда сформулируйте более конкретно, по пунктам.



Так можно его считать Буддой (тогда и всех остальных) или он РЕАЛЬНО  Будда???!!!  Вы теорию с реальностью не путайте! Вы конкретно скажите он Будда или нет? Вы какойто нерешительный. То он Будда, то нет.   Отвечайте за слова!! :Mad:

----------


## Джигме

Я с вами не о потенцыалах говорил а о РЕАЛЬНОСТИ!!!!!!

----------


## Джигме

> Какие лжецы? В тибетской традиции считается нормальным делом, когда 1 Учитель имеет несколько Тулку и наоборот - разные Учителя проявляются в 1-ом Тулку. Кроме того, как Вам уже здесь говорили, учитель, прошедший все ступени подготовки и обучение под надзором других квалифицированных учителей априори является аутентичным Учителем Дхармы. 
> О лжецах пожалуйста в тему "Ньингма на Украине".


Тогда давайте сделаем еще и китайского Далай Ламу! Комуняги будут рады.  Ага??!!  Еще и Будду Шакьямуни штук 10 и ли сразу 1000 :Confused:

----------

Гьялцен (15.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Джигме ну что значит Реально Будда? Может ли он всех ЖС видеть или у него 32 телесных принципа должны быть? Вы уж извините, но ограниченно как-то...Будда это не супермен в трико, а пробудившиеся существо. Ну что жы все должны вам прописные истины говорить. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Джигме

> А кто у нас "лжекармапа"? Кто признал кого-то лжекармапой? Только конкретно, с цитатами тех, у кого есть согласно традиции школ тибетского буддизма признавать или не признавать кого-либо тулку.


Оле с Шамаром Ситупинского, и наоборот.  :Smilie:  А они оба имеют полномочия признавать Кармап.  Цитат полно на форуме и интернете.

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме ну что значит Реально Будда? Может ли он всех ЖС видеть или у него 32 телесных принципа должны быть? Вы уж извините, но ограниченно как-то...Будда это не супермен в трико, а пробудившиеся существо. Ну что жы все должны вам прописные истины говорить.


Bob  ну теперь и вы начали :Smilie:   Неужели вы не знаете кто есть Будда? Неужели вы не знаете кто есть арья или архат? Знаете же. Вот и я знаю. А мне доказывают что если в потенциале есть то и можно реально считать. Тогда давайте меня признайте Буддой :Wink:  Еще и Кармапой и Ченрези :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:  А то что когото в монастыре хорошо учили не повод закрывать глаза на вранье и говорить, ну что плохого-то, он ведь подготовку прошел......   А Буддой он стал? А он им был?  Значит с 1 по 16 перевоплощались как Кармапы, а 17 сделали потому что он "просто хороший парень"? с 1 по 16 были активностью Будд а 17 вдруг просто "просто хороший парень" и Будда в потенциале? Зачем же он 17 Кармапой себя называет? Пусть скажет что он не 17. И все!!!!

----------


## Bob

Просто немного не понятно почему вы так на этом зациклились...

----------


## Denli

> Что касается раскрытия способностей тулку в новом рождении *постигать учение без длительной практики и обучения*, то это совершенно отчетливо демонстрирует Еши Намкай, прямое перерождение Джамьянг Кхенце Чокьи Вангчуга (Гален Кхенце, тертон Хека Лингпа).


Интересно, что Чокьи Ньима ринпоче рассказывал историю о том, как он поначалу (он тогда был еще ребенок) очень возгордился тем, что он тулку, и решил, что теперь может ничего не изучать. Однако, вышло так, что обучаться все-таки ему пришлось.

Так что, не стоит ждать, что все тулку как один будут летать по небу и кипятить воду взглядом. Проявление в материальном мире накладывает определенные ограничения.

Точно так-же как и очки кармапы: для наиболее ситуабельного его воплощения подходили родители с таким генофондом, что ему теперь приходится носить очки. Я так понимаю, что ношение очков не мешает ему практиковать и передавать учение. А это главное. 

И ни в том ни в другом примере нет никакого противоречия или повода сомневаться в подлинности хай-лам. В конце концов тулку не обязан рождаться накачанным суперменом типа А.Шварценеггера.

----------


## Tong Po

> Так можно его считать Буддой (тогда и всех остальных) или он РЕАЛЬНО Будда???!!


Все живые существа потенциально Будды. Я Вам это уже в третий раз говорю. А что значит "реально Будда"? Вы считаете что существует какая-то "реальность", независимая ни от чего? То есть самосущая реальность.




> Вы теорию с реальностью не путайте!


А я и не путаю. Нет никакой отдельной независимой теории, так же как нет никакой отдельной независимой "реальности". Рекомендую ознакомиться с трудами Чандракирти и Нагарджуны и с "Ланкаватара Сутрой". И , разумеется, найти Учителя, соответствующего Вашему типу сознания, получить у него практику медитации на Пустоту, например, и начать практиковать, чтобы самолично во всём "в реальности" разобраться.




> Вы конкретно скажите он Будда или нет?


Я ответил достаточно конкретно. Однозначных ответов не будет - мадхьяма.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Я с вами не о потенцыалах говорил а о РЕАЛЬНОСТИ!!!!!!


А чё Вы орёте? :EEK!: 




> Оле с Шамаром Ситупинского, и наоборот


Да ну? Ну-как приведите-ка хоть одну цитату, где Тай Ситу Ринпоче сказал именно о том, что Тхайе Дордже - лжекармапа. Или цитату Шамара Римпоче, где он говорит, что Ургьен Тинлей - лжекармапа.




> Тогда давайте сделаем еще и китайского Далай Ламу!


Вам-то какое дело до китайских властей? Кстати, китайские власти признали Кармапой именно Е.С. Ургьена Тринлея.  :Wink:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

троллем все-таки пахнет зело

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.05.2009), Legba (15.05.2009), Naldjorpa (15.05.2009), Вова Л. (15.05.2009), Марица (16.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

Вот отрывок из интервью Е.С. Гялва Кармапы XVII Тхайе Дордже:

В.: Как теперь будет всё продолжаться дальше, когда внутри школы Карма Кагью существуют две фракции?

К.: *На самом деле, это не очень важно, одна группа или две. Важно, чтобы люди получали пользу*, а для этого важно, чтобы передаваемые в традиции Кагью поучения оставались неповреждёнными. *На самом деле, нет разделения.* Многие люди об этом говорят, но *важна сама Дхарма как таковая, а она - не разделяется.* Люди, которые мало понимают в Дхарме, полагают, что есть разделение, говорят о всяких организациях. Но *для подлинного практика Дхармы раскола не существует.* Для таких людей есть только Дхарма.

----------

Legba (15.05.2009), Naldjorpa (15.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.05.2009), Марица (16.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.05.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> В тибетской традиции считается нормальным делом, когда 1 Учитель имеет несколько Тулку и наоборот - разные Учителя проявляются в 1-ом Тулку. .


Я понимаю так, что это должно быть общепризнанным. Но сейчас в карма кагью по прежнему резкое размежевание по вопросу Кармапы. Каждая сторона приводит свои аргументы: так, например, доводы в поддержку Ситупинского Кармапы можно узнать в книге Мика Брауна "Танец 17-ти жизней" (на русском, и это действительно прорыв в русскоязычном буддийском пространстве), а аргументы в поддержку Тхае Дордже- в книге Томека Ленерта "Жулики в рясах".  То есть внутри карма кагью единства нет. 
Поэтому, как и говорит Джигме, разговоры о том ,что чем больше Кармап, тем лучше, будут иметь лишь отдаленное отношение к реальности. Карма кагью - это не нингма, где Патрулы Ринпоче чуть ли не за руку здороваются, здесь вопрос единства и будущего школы решается. Поэтому здесь на БФ можно говорить что угодно о толерантности , но это не решит также  и проблемы личного выбора: за кем идти? Ведь Оле Нидал грозит вполне нефигуральными адами последователям "китайского кандидата", а Тай Ситу в интервью Мику Брауну говорит весьма суровые слова о Шамаре Ринпоче, например.
И что здесь можно предложить? Следовать тому учителю, которому больше доверяешь: Тай Ситу или Шамару Ринпоче. Повторюсь, это именно внутреняя проблема карма кагью, и "извне"  ее не поймешь.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.05.2009), Naldjorpa (15.05.2009), Tong Po (15.05.2009), Вова Л. (15.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.05.2009), Марица (16.05.2009), Норбу (15.05.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Оле с Шамаром Ситупинского, и наоборот.  А они оба имеют полномочия признавать Кармап.  .


Только сделали это по-разному.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Тогда давайте сделаем еще и китайского Далай Ламу! Комуняги будут рады.  Ага??!!  Еще и Будду Шакьямуни штук 10 и ли сразу 1000


Кстати, а если еще несколько "Кармап" появится, с верительными грамотами, с тибетской свитой, хорошо обученных, признаем их? Ванги получать станем?
Я свою голову склоняю под бумпу  очень избирательно.

----------

Fat (15.05.2009), Sforza (16.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (15.05.2009), Джигме (15.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Интересно, что Чокьи Ньима ринпоче рассказывал историю о том, как он поначалу (он тогда был еще ребенок) очень возгордился тем, что он тулку, и решил, что теперь может ничего не изучать. Однако, вышло так, что обучаться все-таки ему пришлось.
> 
> Так что, не стоит ждать, что все тулку как один будут летать по небу и кипятить воду взглядом. Проявление в материальном мире накладывает определенные ограничения.
> 
> Точно так-же как и очки кармапы: для наиболее ситуабельного его воплощения подходили родители с таким генофондом, что ему теперь приходится носить очки. Я так понимаю, что ношение очков не мешает ему практиковать и передавать учение. А это главное. 
> 
> И ни в том ни в другом примере нет никакого противоречия или повода сомневаться в подлинности хай-лам. В конце концов тулку не обязан рождаться накачанным суперменом типа А.Шварценеггера.


Я говорю про тех тулку которые УЖЕ достигли в прошлых жизнях просветления, махамудры, радужного тела. Они ничему учатся не должны. У них есть прямое постижение пустоты со всеми последствиями.  И они не теряю памяти прошлых жизней.*Сколько раз мне это писать и повторять??????   Вы что, вообще не читаете что я пишу???? *

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Сколько раз мне это писать и повторять??????   Вы что, вообще не читаете что я пишу????  [/B]


Вы бы водицы холодной испили штоле :Wink: !

----------

Denli (15.05.2009), Naldjorpa (15.05.2009), Гьялцен (15.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я говорю про тех тулку которые УЖЕ достигли в прошлых жизнях просветления, махамудры, радужного тела.


И кто это? Кто конкретно из ныне здравствующих тулку? Кто из них умеет летать, кто из них не подвержен болезням, кто из них освободил политзаключённых Тибета?




> У них есть прямое постижение пустоты со всеми последствиями


И какие это последствия? Конкретно. И как конкретно они проявляются в каком-либо из ныне живущих тулку?

----------


## Джигме

> Все живые существа потенциально Будды. Я Вам это уже в третий раз говорю. А что значит "реально Будда"? Вы считаете что существует какая-то "реальность", независимая ни от чего? То есть самосущая реальность.
> 
> 
> 
> А я и не путаю. Нет никакой отдельной независимой теории, так же как нет никакой отдельной независимой "реальности". Рекомендую ознакомиться с трудами Чандракирти и Нагарджуны и с "Ланкаватара Сутрой". И , разумеется, найти Учителя, соответствующего Вашему типу сознания, получить у него практику медитации на Пустоту, например, и начать практиковать, чтобы самолично во всём "в реальности" разобраться.
> 
> 
> 
> Я ответил достаточно конкретно. Однозначных ответов не будет - мадхьяма. 
> ...


Привиду цитату и что дальше? Сами не читали чтоли что Шамар Ринпоче говорил?   Вам не цитата нужна. Вы свои 35 рассуждаете как ребенок : это я приму, потому что мне это нравится, а это противоречит моему желанию, поэтому закрою глаза, не отвечу на вопрос, задам встречный вопрос и уведу тему в сторону.

----------


## Джигме

> троллем все-таки пахнет зело


Ересью пахнет зело

----------


## Джигме

> Вот отрывок из интервью Е.С. Гялва Кармапы XVII Тхайе Дордже:
> 
> В.: Как теперь будет всё продолжаться дальше, когда внутри школы Карма Кагью существуют две фракции?
> 
> К.: *На самом деле, это не очень важно, одна группа или две. Важно, чтобы люди получали пользу*, а для этого важно, чтобы передаваемые в традиции Кагью поучения оставались неповреждёнными. *На самом деле, нет разделения.* Многие люди об этом говорят, но *важна сама Дхарма как таковая, а она - не разделяется.* Люди, которые мало понимают в Дхарме, полагают, что есть разделение, говорят о всяких организациях. Но *для подлинного практика Дхармы раскола не существует.* Для таких людей есть только Дхарма.


Шамара почитайте и Оле Нидала

----------


## Джигме

> Я понимаю так, что это должно быть общепризнанным. Но сейчас в карма кагью по прежнему резкое размежевание по вопросу Кармапы. Каждая сторона приводит свои аргументы: так, например, доводы в поддержку Ситупинского Кармапы можно узнать в книге Мика Брауна "Танец 17-ти жизней" (на русском, и это действительно прорыв в русскоязычном буддийском пространстве), а аргументы в поддержку Тхае Дордже- в книге Томека Ленерта "Жулики в рясах".  То есть внутри карма кагью единства нет. 
> Поэтому, как и говорит Джигме, разговоры о том ,что чем больше Кармап, тем лучше, будут иметь лишь отдаленное отношение к реальности. Карма кагью - это не нингма, где Патрулы Ринпоче чуть ли не за руку здороваются, здесь вопрос единства и будущего школы решается. Поэтому здесь на БФ можно говорить что угодно о толерантности , но это не решит также  и проблемы личного выбора: за кем идти? Ведь Оле Нидал грозит вполне нефигуральными адами последователям "китайского кандидата", а Тай Ситу в интервью Мику Брауну говорит весьма суровые слова о Шамаре Ринпоче, например.
> И что здесь можно предложить? Следовать тому учителю, которому больше доверяешь: Тай Ситу или Шамару Ринпоче. Повторюсь, это именно внутреняя проблема карма кагью, и "извне"  ее не поймешь.


Я с вами согласен, только одна неточность.

*Это не я говорил что чем больше Кармап тем лучше. Это слова моих оппонентов. И я против этого выступаю*

----------


## Tong Po

> Ересью пахнет зело


В буддизме нет понятия ериси. это Вам на православный форум, взрослый господин, жаждущий демонстрации чудес.




> Привиду цитату и что дальше? Сами не читали чтоли что Шамар Ринпоче говорил? Вам не цитата нужна. Вы свои 35 рассуждаете как ребенок : это я приму, потому что мне это нравится, а это противоречит моему желанию, поэтому закрою глаза, не отвечу на вопрос, задам встречный вопрос и уведу тему в сторону.


Я-то читал, а Вы? Я так не расууждаю. Из каких конкретно предпосылок Вы сделали такой вывод? Я ответил на все Ваши вопросы, а Вы ни на один мой не ответили. Я изложил свою позицию достаточно развёрнуто и подробно.

----------


## Джигме

> Кстати, а если еще несколько "Кармап" появится, с верительными грамотами, с тибетской свитой, хорошо обученных, признаем их? Ванги получать станем?
> Я свою голову склоняю под бумпу  очень избирательно.


Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Tong Po

> что чем больше Кармап тем лучше. Это слова моих оппонентов. И я против этого выступаю


Ложь. Так никто из Ваших оппонентов не говорил. Просто сложилась ситуация такая какая сложилась и мы (Ваши оппоненты) будем ей пользоваться в меру своих сил для достижения аннутара самьяк самбодхи ради блага всех существ. Ну а Вы сидите и ждите, когда кто-нибудь Вам чудо продемонстрирует.

----------

Denli (15.05.2009), Марица (16.05.2009)

----------


## Джигме

> Вы бы водицы холодной испили штоле!


Спасибо, я пью чай.

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Tong Po;265027] жаждущий демонстрации чудес.



QUOTE]
Чудеса нам будет являть нерушимый блок путинского правительства и думского Едра, кудесник , любимец МВФ Кудрин и иже с ними.
(Пардон за оффтоп, не удержался).

----------

Denli (15.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот и я о том же.


О чём? Ванги и лунги вроде одновременно у обоих Кармап никто не получает. Получают у того, к кому есть кармическая предрасположенность. Но Вам-то что за дело? У Вас в традиции написано: дзогчен. Получайте ванги там. Туда ни один из Кармап не лезет.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.05.2009), Марица (16.05.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Чудеса нам будет являть нерушимый блок путинского правительства и думского Едра, кудесник , любимец МВФ Кудрин и иже с ними.


А оне уже являют (оже извините, не удержался).

----------


## Джигме

> И кто это? Кто конкретно из ныне здравствующих тулку? Кто из них умеет летать, кто из них не подвержен болезням, кто из них освободил политзаключённых Тибета?


Так вот я об этом и вопрошал в самом начале. Забыли? Откройте первую страницу и прочтите.





> И какие это последствия? Конкретно. И как конкретно они проявляются в каком-либо из ныне живущих тулку?



За 35 лет вы прочли только о том что сансара=нирвана?  Не знаете что такое прямое постижение пустоты?  И вы мне что то про  буддовствость говорите? :EEK!:

----------


## Джигме

> Ложь. Так никто из Ваших оппонентов не говорил. Просто сложилась ситуация такая какая сложилась и мы (Ваши оппоненты) будем ей пользоваться в меру своих сил для достижения аннутара самьяк самбодхи ради блага всех существ. Ну а Вы сидите и ждите, когда кто-нибудь Вам чудо продемонстрирует.


ООООО.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .....    Удачи вам :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    А не, постойте ка. Вы же уже Будда и сидите 35 лет нирване. :Big Grin:  Сами же говорили :Big Grin:   А за меня не беспокойтесь, мне ваша помоще не нужна. От вас может быть только заблуждение. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Что-то какая-то детская песочница началась... Может пора уже закрыть тему?

----------

Марица (16.05.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ИМХО, пора, поскольку видно, что разговор зашёл в тупик, дальше только продолжение перепалки.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (15.05.2009), Tong Po (15.05.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (15.05.2009)

----------

